# Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2017)

*Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Die Otto-Brenner-Stiftung hat heute eine 184 Seiten umfassende Studie zur medialen Berichterstattung während der Flüchtlingskrise veröffentlicht:

https://www.otto-brenner-stiftung.d.../stiftung/Aktuelles/AH93/AH_93_Haller_Web.pdf

Die Studie dürfte damit die zur Thematik aktuell umfassenste sein.

Ich stelle den Link mal hier rein da es vieleicht den einen oder anderen interessiert die Studie mal zu lesen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Ich glaube nicht, das hier einer 184 Seiten liest


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das hier einer 184 Seiten liest



Dann braucht man sich aber auch im Grunde nicht in einem Forum aufhalten wo über Politik, Wirtschaft und Wissenschaft diskutiert wird.
Den um dort diskutieren zu können sollten sich Äußerungen und Fakten soweit möglich auf eben solche Studien, oder zumindest seriöse Quellen beziehen.

Aber ja, ich weiß, manche User die man hier ab und zu antrifft glauben gerne ihre geäußerte Meinung, oder subjektive Erfahrung, wäre schon ein allgemeingültiger Fakt und ein Youtube-Video wäre ein empirischer Beweis. 
Stimmt schon, es dürfte hier nur eine Hand voll Leute sein die sich die Mühe machen solche Studien auch zu lesen, aber eben diese User möchte ich gerne auf die Studie hinweisen.


----------



## DerLachs (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Ich finde die Studie sehr interessant, habe aber noch lange nicht alle Seiten gelesen. Vielen Dank für den Link!


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Entspanne dich mal 

Wieso hat denn hier noch keiner gepostet?

Ich diskutiere gerne, und bin ja schon ewig Mitglied hier,

aber einen Schmöcker zu wälzen, geht wohl etwas zu weit


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Entspanne dich mal
> 
> Wieso hat denn hier noch keiner gepostet?
> 
> ...



Zum einen wohl weil man kaum erwarten kann das  innerhalb von 2 Tagen jemand eine 184 Seiten umfassende Studie durchließt und verinnerlicht.
Dann ist das Thema wegen Flüchtlinge und Medien hier auch immer sehr kompliziert und enden solche Threads meist irgendwann damit das die Moderation sie schließen muss weil die Stimmung sich aufheißt.
Und zuletzt weil ich den Thread nicht primär dazu erstellt habe um damit direkt eine Diskussion zu eröffnen, sondern um erstmal auf die Studie hinzuweisen.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Adi1 schrieb:


> aber einen Schmöcker zu wälzen, geht wohl etwas zu weit


Das ironische ist, ich meine nicht dich damit: Einige Personen sehen sich täglich stundenlang irgendwelche Youtube-"_Dokumentationen_" an und lesen irgendwelche Fichtenwedler-Blogs, sind dann aber zu fein/faul/was-auch-immer, sich soetwas durchzulesen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zum einen wohl weil man kaum erwarten kann das  innerhalb von 2 Tagen jemand eine 184 Seiten umfassende Studie durchließt und verinnerlicht.
> Dann ist das Thema wegen Flüchtlinge und Medien hier auch immer sehr kompliziert und enden solche Threads meist irgendwann damit das die Moderation sie schließen muss weil die Stimmung sich aufheißt.
> Und zuletzt weil ich den Thread nicht primär dazu erstellt habe um damit direkt eine Diskussion zu eröffnen, sondern um erstmal auf die Studie hinzuweisen.



Das wird ja aber zwangsläufig in einer Diskussion enden 

Und Studien, welche von einer gewerkschaftsnahen Stitung finanziert werden,
sind sicherlich auch nich neutral


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Trotzdem kann eine Zusammenfassung des Inhalts nicht schaden, denn sowas macht man normaler Weise.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Poulton schrieb:


> Das ironische ist, ich meine nicht dich damit: Einige Personen sehen sich täglich stundenlang irgendwelche Youtube-"_Dokumentationen_" an und lesen irgendwelche Fichtenwedler-Blogs, sind dann aber zu fein/faul/was-auch-immer, sich soetwas durchzulesen.



Ansehen und/oder Lesen ist schon mal gut 

Dazu noch etwas Nachzudenken, wäre das i-Tüpfelchen


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

„Willkommenskultur verklart“: Studie bemangelt „unkritische“ Berichterstattung in Fluchtlingskrise - WELT

HIer mal eine (sehr kleine) Zusammenfassung.

Ich finde den Gedanken der Studie nicht verkehrt und würde ihr zustimmen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> „Willkommenskultur verklart“: Studie bemangelt „unkritische“ Berichterstattung in Fluchtlingskrise - WELT
> 
> HIer mal eine (sehr kleine) Zusammenfassung.
> 
> Ich finde den Gedanken der Studie nicht verkehrt und würde ihr zustimmen.



Ich habe jetzt rund 100 Seiten gelesen und würde den Ausführungen auch schon bis dato ehr beipflichten. Vor allem den Punkten was die einseitige Berichterstattung angeht, das man wie die Studie feststellt, sich vor allem bei der Berichterstattung einer überlastigen Anzahl inhaltliche Gesprächspartner aus der Politik bedient hat, die garnicht nahe am geschehen standen. Leute hingegen die tagtäglich direkt mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun hatten waren vergleichsweise selten Ansprechpartner und sind wenig zu Wort gekommen.
Auch das man Phrasen der Politik einfach unreflektiert übernommen hat, wie "der Arbeitsmarkt und Rentensystem wären auf diese Flüchtlinge angewiesen", oder "wir sprechen hier nur von gut ausgebildeten Fachkräften die gerade zu uns kommen und gut in den Arbeitsmarkt integriert werden können" und "auf den Arbeitsmarkt schlecht integrierbare und ausgebildete Flüchtlinge wären nur eine unbedeutende Minderheit" würde ich mich anschließen.
Alles Punkte wo die Medien auch meiner Ansicht nach sich die Kritik gefallen lassen müssen teilweise kläglich versagt zu haben den politischen Standpunkt kritisch zu hinterfragen und stattdessen sich zum Willens- und Erfüllungsgehilfen damaliger politischer Standpunkte aus Berlin gemacht zu haben.

Es wurde damals eine euphorische Welle blinder einseitiger Solidarität beschworen auf der kein Platz für nüchterne Betachtung und berechtigte Kritik mehr war und auf der die Medien auch gemäßigte Kritik mindestens zu antisolidarischen Querulantentum erklärt hat...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das hier einer 184 Seiten liest


Dann liest Doch einfach mal nur die Zusammenfasung. 
Das hilft als Einstieg, dann vertieft man ein paar unklare 
Themen. Es geht vor allem um eine   methodische 
Analyse der Presse.

*Dieser Teil wird zur Kernaussage:*
_"Die Berichterstattung in den drei Leitmedien
ist zu  großen  Teilen  auf  die  (partei)politische  
Arena der Koalitionspartner fixiert. Diejenigen,
die sich in den Behörden und Einrichtungen um 
die Bewältigung der ungeheuren  Aufgaben und 
Probleme des Vollzugsalltags  kümmerten,  
erscheinen   aus   der   medial   vermittelten  Sicht 
der  politischen  Elite  als  nicht relevant. "_

*Meine Meinung
*Das hat der mündige Bürger aber schnell erkannt
und seine Meinungsbildung auf die relevanten
Texte begrenzt. Wie schon immer muss man zur
sinnvollen Meinungsbildung ein weites Spektrum 
von Medien nutzen. Es wird aber immer schwerer,
weil es immer weniger unabhängig Zeitungen gibt
und weil kaum noch Medien im eigenen Journalisten
vor Ort sinnvolle, neutrale und umfassende Bereichte
erstellen. Mir fehlt in den "Leitmedien" der DLF.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es wurde damals eine euphorische Welle blinder einseitiger Solidarität beschworen auf der kein Platz für nüchterne Betachtung und berechtigte Kritik mehr war und auf der die Medien auch gemäßigte Kritik mindestens zu antisolidarischen Querulantentum erklärt hat...



Das wird sich bei der nächsten Flüchtlingswelle auch nicht ändern. Wobei die Zahl der Flüchtlinge weiter steigen wird mit der neuen Welle samt Familiennachzug. Offiziell ist ja immer nur von maximal einer Million Flüchtlingen die Rede, aber es dürften weitaus mehr sein, kennt man ja auch von den Arbeitslosenzahlen  Jeden Falls wird sich die Frage immer stärker aufdrängen, wie das alles zu finanzieren sein wird. Wenn hier mal fünf oder gar zehn Millionen Menschen auf der Matte stehen und Essen, Wohnraum, usw. brauchen, kommen ungeheure Kosten auf uns zu. Und von der Unterbringung will ich eigentlich gar nicht erst reden. Wir wissen ja wie es um den Wohnraum in Ballungsgebieten und Großstädten steht. 

Diese ganzen Probleme müssen offen diskutiert werden können, ohne dass einem Rechtspopulismus oder Ausländerfeindlichkeit vorgeworfen wird. Nur werden die linken Parteien sich wieder querstellen. Ich frage mich ja, wie sie diese Probleme angehen wollen. Sollen die Flüchtlinge etwa im Wald wohnen und von Hosenknöpfen leben? 
Fest steht jeden Falls, dass der Großteil der Deutschen noch gar nicht weiß was auf sie zukommt. Und wenn es soweit ist, wird das nicht unbedingt für gute Stimmung sorgen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Na warten wir erstmal den 31. Dezember ab, was so in Köln abgeht 

Vermutlich wird die Polizei dann wieder für ihre Arbeit kritisiert.


----------



## OField (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Flüchtlingskrise mal anders http://www.msn.com/de-de/nachrichte...europa-kämpft/ar-AAoSeM4?li=BBqg6Q9&ocid=iehp


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Probleme müssen offen diskutiert werden können, ohne dass einem Rechtspopulismus oder Ausländerfeindlichkeit vorgeworfen wird. Nur werden die linken Parteien sich wieder querstellen. Ich frage mich ja, wie sie diese Probleme angehen wollen. Sollen die Flüchtlinge etwa im Wald wohnen und von Hosenknöpfen leben?
> Fest steht jeden Falls, dass der Großteil der Deutschen noch gar nicht weiß was auf sie zukommt. Und wenn es soweit ist, wird das nicht unbedingt für gute Stimmung sorgen.



Die Stimmung sinkt ja jetzt schon

Wie soll das denn in 20-30 Jahren aussehen, wenn die "große" Politik nicht endlich mal aus der Knete kommt?

Die großen Probleme sind doch bekannt, doch außer Lippenbekenntnisse passiert nix viel


----------



## OField (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nur werden die linken Parteien sich wieder querstellen. Ich frage mich ja, wie sie diese Probleme angehen wollen. Sollen die Flüchtlinge etwa im Wald wohnen und von Hosenknöpfen leben?


Das ist mir zu pauschal ausgedrückt. Frau Wagenknecht hat sich auch für eine stärkere Kontrolle der Flüchtlingsströme ausgesprochen.


----------



## Alreech (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Probleme müssen offen diskutiert werden können, ohne dass einem Rechtspopulismus oder Ausländerfeindlichkeit vorgeworfen wird. Nur werden die linken Parteien sich wieder querstellen. Ich frage mich ja, wie sie diese Probleme angehen wollen. Sollen die Flüchtlinge etwa im Wald wohnen und von Hosenknöpfen leben?
> Fest steht jeden Falls, dass der Großteil der Deutschen noch gar nicht weiß was auf sie zukommt. Und wenn es soweit ist, wird das nicht unbedingt für gute Stimmung sorgen.


Wo ist das Problem ?
Die werden auf andere Europäische Länder umverteilt, das hat der Kanzlerkandidat der SPD schon klar gemacht.


----------



## Rolk (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Alreech schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem ?
> Die werden auf andere Europäische Länder umverteilt, das hat der Kanzlerkandidat der SPD schon klar gemacht.



War das jetzt Sarkasmuss? 

Dazu müsste es andere europäische Länder geben die aufnehmen würden und es müsste Flüchtlinge geben die sich umverteilen lassen und dann auch an Ort und Stelle bleiben.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Rolk schrieb:


> War das jetzt Sarkasmuss?
> 
> Dazu müsste es andere europäische Länder geben die aufnehmen würden und es müsste Flüchtlinge geben die sich umverteilen lassen und dann auch an Ort und Stelle bleiben.



Richtig, wo kein Wille ist ist auch kein Weg, da kann der Schulz sonst was erzählen.
Solange die meisten europäischen Staaten nicht gewillt sind mehr als eine symbolische Menge an "Flüchtlingen" aufzunehmen und man auch den "Flüchtingen" nicht unmissverständlich klar macht das Europa keine Region ist wo man beim Zielland wünsch dir was spielen kann, sondern das man halt ggf. auch dort landet und zu bleiben hat wo man kontigentmäßig hinverteilt wird, solange ist das alles nichts weiter als Populistengelaber im Wahlkampf, um Stimmen im ehr konservativen Lager abzufischen...


----------



## CranberryPie (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Rolk schrieb:


> War das jetzt Sarkasmuss?
> 
> Dazu müsste es andere europäische Länder geben die aufnehmen würden und es müsste Flüchtlinge geben die sich umverteilen lassen und dann auch an Ort und Stelle bleiben.



Mir ist völlig unbegreiflich, weshalb sich die Visegrad-Staaten mit Hand und Fuß dagegen sträuben. Sehen die denn nicht, dass diese Fachkräfte mit ihrer bunten und lebendigen Kultur Deutschland tagtäglich bereichern? 

Nun kam die Idee auf, Visegrad-Staaten durch Gelder dazu zu bewegen, Geflüchtete aufzunehmen. Verstehe nicht, weshalb da Geld fließen muss? Martin Schulz sagte doch, dass das, was die Neubürger zu uns bringen "wertvoller ist als Gold". Entsprechend sollten sich Polen und Ungarn für diese Bereicherung bei uns bedanken!


----------



## Alreech (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Rolk schrieb:


> Dazu müsste es andere europäische Länder geben die aufnehmen würden und es müsste Flüchtlinge geben die sich umverteilen lassen und dann auch an Ort und Stelle bleiben.


Seh ich auch kein Problem damit, wenn andere europäische Länder nicht mehr Flüchtlinge aufnehmen wollen dann beschimpfen wir sie eben als Nationalisten und Antieuropäer und verklagen sie bei der EU.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Alreech schrieb:


> Seh ich auch kein Problem damit, wenn andere europäische Länder nicht mehr Flüchtlinge aufnehmen wollen dann beschimpfen wir sie eben als Nationalisten und Antieuropäer und verklagen sie bei der EU.


Stimmt, wenn kein einziger Flüchtling "nicht mehr als sie wollen" bedeutet, aber bei EU Fördergeldern artig die Hand aufgehalten wird, dnn ist ja nicht wirklich der europäische Gedanke...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn kein einziger Flüchtling "nicht mehr als sie wollen" bedeutet, aber bei EU Fördergeldern artig die Hand aufgehalten wird, dnn ist ja nicht wirklich der europäische Gedanke...
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Irgendwie kam mir bei deiner Aussage sofort folgendes Video in den Kopf:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XU7f-ApoPJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Finde das passt einfach irgendwie mit dem haben wollen und der "Dankbarkeit".


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Irgendwie kam mir bei deiner Aussage sofort folgendes Video in den Kopf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das trifft es ziemlich gut. 
Das "tolle" an diesen Staaten ist ja, dass diese selbst noch bis vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auf die Hilfe der Nachbarstaaten angewiesen waren, wie Deutschland oder Österreich. Ich habe es zwar nicht persönlich miterlebt, aber bei so Sachen wie Prager Frühling oder Ungarischer Volksaufstand mit Niederschlagung hat auch niemand gesagt "Nö, euch wollen/brauchen/können wir nicht aufnehmen." 1956 hatte Österreich gerade mal den Staatsvertrag und hatte ziemlich wenig, weit weniger als diese Staaten jetzt haben. 
Ich fordere nicht dass ein Land wie Tschechien eine Million Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, aber gar keine aufnehmen zu wollen ist ja fast eine Verhöhnung der eigenen Geschichte. 

Und wenn diese Staaten nun meinen, nö, wir halten uns fein raus oder behandeln Flüchtlinge so, dass sie gar nicht dorthin wollen, dann sollten sich die anderen Staaten bitte auch mit den Förderungen zurückhalten. Denn diese wenden auch nicht gerade geringe Summen zusätzlich für Unterkunft und Versorgung auf, während die Nettobeiträge nicht sinken. 
Ich hab schon vor über einem Jahr gesagt: EU-weit einheitliche Standards bei der Unterbringung und Versorgung der Flüchtlinge, dafür werden die Flüchtlinge auf alle Länder verteilt. 

Aber nö, dazu sind die Politiker nicht in der Lage. Hauptsache irgendwas von Lagern in Nigeria oder sonstwo faseln, oder sich damit zu rühmen die Balkanroute (nicht) geschlossen haben, wie mein verehrter Außenminister. 

Und ja, rein rechtlich waren die Staaten an den Außengrenzen dazu verpflichtet sämtliche Flüchtlinge zu versorgen. Dublin III ist aber leider völlig veraltet und so nicht mehr anwendbar, ohne Unterstützung der EU. Mein Ansatz wäre schlicht und ergreifend: 
Die EU stellt Gelder für Auffanglager in den Staaten an den Außengrenzen bereit, dort findet eine Erstversorgung, Unterbringung und Registrierung statt (mit allem drum und dran, Fingerabdruck, DNA etc). Wer irgendwo aufgegriffen wird, ohne dieses Prozedere durchgemacht zu haben, der wird registriert und ausgewiesen. Allerdings muss die Registrierung und Verteilung auch möglichst schnell gehen. Nur spießt sich das etwas mit dem Menschenrecht, denn schließlich haben sich auch alle Staaten dazu verpflichtet, ein Asylgesuch zu überprüfen. 
Ich bin aber kein Rechtsexperte, aber so in etwa stelle ich mir ein brauchbares Modell vor. Aber dann muss es eben auch Konsequenzen für Staaten geben, die sich raushalten wollen. Dann zahlen diese halt mehr Geld in der "Flüchtlingstopf" der für Bereitstellung von Unterkunft und Versorgung verwendet wird. Oder es werden schlicht die Förderungen "umgeleitet", mir egal. Jedoch finde ich es generell ziemlich sch.... wenn man auf der einen Seite Solidarität (Geld) erwartet, auf der anderen Seite aber selbst keine Solidarität zeigt.
Ich will hier wirklich keine Debatte über die Flüchtlinge generell lostreten, nur mich nervt diese vollkommene Unfähigkeit und Ignoranz der Politik. Zuerst bei einem Konflikt mitmachen bzw zusehen, dann für Auffanglager außerhalb der betroffenen Länder/Gebiete das Geld streichen und sich nach 2-3 Jahren wundern, warum plötzlich einige Flüchtlinge "vor der Tür stehen." Es wäre ja nicht so, dass Flüchtlingsbewegungen weltgeschichtlich komplett unbekannt gewesen wären. Am Anfang begibt man sich eben in umliegende Gebiete, wartet ab, und wenn sich nach langer Zeit keine Besserung einstellt, versucht man sein Glück anderswo. 
Und rein der Vollständigkeit wegen sehe ich die USA hier auch deutlich in der Pflicht, da sie für mich mit hauptverantwortlich für die jetzige Situation in Syrien und Nordirak sind. Aber hier könnte man wenn auch nur als EU, die nach außen geschlossen auftritt, etwas bewirken. Aber wenn sich irgendwelche unwichtigen Staaten wie Tschechien oder Ungarn schon nicht zu Solidarität bewegen lassen, dann lachen sich die USA mehr als tot über eine etwaige Forderung der EU.


----------



## Alreech (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das trifft es ziemlich gut.
> Das "tolle" an diesen Staaten ist ja, dass diese selbst noch bis vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auf die Hilfe der Nachbarstaaten angewiesen waren, wie Deutschland oder Österreich.
> Und wenn diese Staaten nun meinen, nö, wir halten uns fein raus oder behandeln Flüchtlinge so, dass sie gar nicht dorthin wollen, dann sollten sich die anderen Staaten bitte auch mit den Förderungen zurückhalten. Denn diese wenden auch nicht gerade geringe Summen zusätzlich für Unterkunft und Versorgung auf, während die Nettobeiträge nicht sinken.


Das sind ja nicht nur die Osteuropäer, auch die Franzosen, Schweden, Spanier, Schweden, Dänen und Holländer weigern sich mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Selbst Deutschland hat nicht soviele Flüchtlinge aus Griechenland aufgenommen wie die EU festgelegt hat.
Also allen EU Ländern die Mittel reduzieren inklusive Deutschland ?
EU beklagt zu langsame Umverteilung von Fluchtlingen - Politik - Suddeutsche.de



> Zuerst bei einem Konflikt mitmachen bzw zusehen, dann für Auffanglager außerhalb der betroffenen Länder/Gebiete das Geld streichen und sich nach 2-3 Jahren wundern, warum plötzlich einige Flüchtlinge "vor der Tür stehen." Es wäre ja nicht so, dass Flüchtlingsbewegungen weltgeschichtlich komplett unbekannt gewesen wären. Am Anfang begibt man sich eben in umliegende Gebiete, wartet ab, und wenn sich nach langer Zeit keine Besserung einstellt, versucht man sein Glück anderswo.


Die Anerkennungsquote für Flüchtlinge aus Nigeria beträgt in Deutschland 6%... weil die meisten eben nicht politisch verfolgt sind, sondern aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nach Europa wollen. Wie genau würden Auffanglager in Nigeria da helfen ?
Nigerianische Fluchtlinge: Es geht nicht nur um Boko Haram - taz.de

Soll die EU Auffanglager in Saudi Arabien und den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten unterhalten,damit die Flüchtlinge aus Bangladesh die dort als Vertragsarbeiter geschuftete haben eine andere Wahl haben als über das Mittelmeer bei Lybien nach Italien zu fahren ?




			
				Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Über das Mittelmeer kommen derzeit (1-6/2017) vor allem Menschen aus Westafrika. Das liegt laut UNHCR einerseits an der geografischen Lage der Länder, andererseits an ihrer wirtschaftlichen Situation.
> Herkunftsländer
> 
> 14.120 Nigeria
> ...




IMHO gibt es ein paar Mittel die wirklich helfen würden.
Das könnte der Bund machen:
1.) automatische Reisewarnungen für Länder aus denen viele Flüchtlinge kommen. Marokko würde vermutlich sehr schnell eigene Staatsbürger zurücknehmen wenn die Touristen ausbleiben weil das Auswärtig Amt eine Reisewarnung ausspricht.
2.) verstärkte Überwachung von Geldtransfers in solche Länder. Jeder der Geld in solche Länder überweisst muß nachwiesen das es nicht aus illegalen Quellen kommt und nicht zur Finanzierung von Terror verwendet wird.
3.) Beitrag oder Abgabe auf alle Überweisungen in diese Länder mit dem dann die Abschiebung und die Versorgung der Flüchtlinge vor Ort finanziert wird

Das könnte jedes Bundesland selber entscheiden
1.) keine Verteilung auf die Gemeinden bis Identität und Aufenthaltsstatus nicht geklärt sind. Selbst wenn das bedeutet das die Flüchtlinge jahrelang in der zentralen Erstaufnahmeeinrichtung festsitzen.
2.) zentrale Erstaufnahmeeinrichtungen in alten Kasernen weit ab von der nächsten Großstadt. Versorgung mit Sachmitteln, nicht mit Geld 
3.) Sicherheitsverwahrung für alle Ausreisepflichtige. Ein oder zwei Abschiebeknäste pro Bundesland für Ausreisepflichtige, mit Flughafen, mit eigenen Flugzeugen. Die Rechnung dafür zahlt der Flüchtling - und wenn er sie nicht zahlt wird er für ein halbes Jahr in Erzwingungshaft genommen. Wenn die Familie mehrere tausend Dollar für eine Auswanderung zusammenbekommt dann hat sie auch genügend Kohle um den Rückflug zu zahlen.

Sicher wird es ein paar Bundesländer geben die eine weniger harte Linie verfolgen weil sie auf kulturelle Bereicherung stehen, ist ihr gutes Recht.
Solche Bundesländer werden dann zu sicheren Fluchtorten für Ausreisepflichtige, was dazu führt das die Bundesländer die eine harte Linie fahren weniger Probleme mit diesen Klientel haben. Win:Win Situation.



> Und rein der Vollständigkeit wegen sehe ich die USA hier auch deutlich in der Pflicht, da sie für mich mit hauptverantwortlich für die jetzige Situation in Syrien und Nordirak sind. Aber hier könnte man wenn auch nur als EU, die nach außen geschlossen auftritt, etwas bewirken. Aber wenn sich irgendwelche unwichtigen Staaten wie Tschechien oder Ungarn schon nicht zu Solidarität bewegen lassen, dann lachen sich die USA mehr als tot über eine etwaige Forderung der EU.


Syrien und der Irak sind bis 192x ein Protektorat von Frankreich und Großbritannien gewesen, davor waren diese Länder jahrhundertelang türkische Kolonien... aber die Amis sind hauptverantwortlich ?
Warum nicht die Engländer und Franzosen ? Oder die Türken ? Oder gar die Iraker und Syrer selber... ?


----------



## hoffgang (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Alreech schrieb:


> IMHO gibt es ein paar Mittel die wirklich helfen würden.
> Das könnte der Bund machen:
> 1.) automatische Reisewarnungen für Länder aus denen viele Flüchtlinge kommen. Marokko würde vermutlich sehr schnell eigene Staatsbürger zurücknehmen wenn die Touristen ausbleiben weil das Auswärtig Amt eine Reisewarnung ausspricht.



Das ist sehr sehr gefährlich...
Liegt an der deutschen Pauschalreise.

Länder mit einem hohen Touristenanteil aus Deutschland werden eher keine Reisewarnung durch das Auswärtige Amt bekommen (es sei denn es ist gezieltes Mittel der Politik), denn jeder Urlauber, der eine Reise in dieses Land gebucht hat kann diese stornieren.
Auswartiges Amt  -  Reisewarnungen - Ich habe eine Auslandsreise gebucht, fuhle mich jetzt aber nicht mehr sicher. Kann ich ohne Kosten fur mich von der Reise zurucktreten?



> Eine Kündigung des Reisevertrags ist sowohl vor als auch nach  Reiseantritt zulässig, wenn die Reise durch höhere Gewalt im Zielland  erheblich gefährdet wird und dies im Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusses  nicht vorhersehbar war (§ 651 j BGB). Der Reiseveranstalter hat dann für  auf dem Reisevertrag beruhende Kosten Anspruch auf eine Entschädigung  in Höhe des Anteils des Reisepreises, der auf bereits erbrachte oder  noch zu erbringende Leistungen entfällt; solche Kosten fallen jedoch  häufig vor Reiseantritt nicht an. Eventuelle Mehrkosten für die  Rückreise sind von Reisendem und Reiseveranstalter je zur Hälfte zu  tragen; sonstige Mehrkosten trägt der Reisende.



Bedeutet für die Reiseindustrie massive Verluste / Gewinneinbußen und dass in einem Geschäftsfeld indem viele Dinge vorfinanziert sind.
(Krisenland: Agypten-Chaos entzweit die deutsche Reisebranche - WELT ) 

Grundsätzlich kein schlechter Vorschlag, muss aber sehr gut abgestimmt sein, sonst schießt man sich ins eigene Knie.
Gab Situationen in Ägypten, hätte man evakuiert (was bedeutet, zulässiger Grund für Kündigung des Reisevertrags nach Reiseantritt) wären wohl einige Reiseveranstalter in Deutschland Pleite gegangen.

Und selbst die Türkei hat aktuell ja "nur" eine Reisewarnung light.


----------



## Leob12 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Alreech schrieb:


> IMHO gibt es ein paar Mittel die wirklich helfen würden.
> Das könnte der Bund machen:
> 1.) automatische Reisewarnungen für Länder aus denen viele Flüchtlinge kommen. Marokko würde vermutlich sehr schnell eigene Staatsbürger zurücknehmen wenn die Touristen ausbleiben weil das Auswärtig Amt eine Reisewarnung ausspricht.


Tja, blöd nur dass Deutschland dazu verpflichtet ist, ein Asylgesuch zu untersuchen. 
Außerdem würde sich Deutschland damit einfach nur lächerlich machen. Reisewarnung wegen Flüchtlingen? Weißt du für welche Länder es aktuell eine Reisewarnung gibt? Syrien, Irak, Afghanistan, Lybien, Jemen, Somalia sowie Zentralafrikanische Republik, alles Länder die wirklich gefährlich sind. Und nun halt noch Marokko, wegen Flüchtlingen. Ja, Deutschland würde sich zu einer absoluten Lachnummer machen. Warum nicht auch gleich Reisewarnungen für Italien und Griechenland aussprechen? Müsste man auch machen, konsequenterweise...


Alreech schrieb:


> 2.) verstärkte Überwachung von Geldtransfers in solche Länder. Jeder der Geld in solche Länder überweisst muß nachwiesen das es nicht aus illegalen Quellen kommt und nicht zur Finanzierung von Terror verwendet wird.


Ah, also ist man quasi verdächtig bis das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde? Auch sehr interessant, wie war das mit der Unschuldsvermutung? 


> 3.) Beitrag oder Abgabe auf alle Überweisungen in diese Länder mit dem dann die Abschiebung und die Versorgung der Flüchtlinge vor Ort finanziert wird


Also auch Abgaben auf alle Überweisungen nach Italien, Griechenland, die Türkei oder Spanien? 
Aber gut, damit trifft man halt großteils Deutsche, aber wieso nicht, haben eh genug Geld. 

Das könnte jedes Bundesland selber entscheiden


> 1.) keine Verteilung auf die Gemeinden bis Identität und Aufenthaltsstatus nicht geklärt sind. Selbst wenn das bedeutet das die Flüchtlinge jahrelang in der zentralen Erstaufnahmeeinrichtung festsitzen.


Oh, dann hat man also riesige Erstaufnahmeeinrichtungen mit mehreren tausenden Flüchtlingen? Da wird niemand mitspielen. 



> 3.) Sicherheitsverwahrung für alle Ausreisepflichtige. Ein oder zwei Abschiebeknäste pro Bundesland für Ausreisepflichtige, mit Flughafen, mit eigenen Flugzeugen. Die Rechnung dafür zahlt der Flüchtling - und wenn er sie nicht zahlt wird er für ein halbes Jahr in Erzwingungshaft genommen. Wenn die Familie mehrere tausend Dollar für eine Auswanderung zusammenbekommt dann hat sie auch genügend Kohle um den Rückflug zu zahlen.


Ernsthaft? Du erwartest dir Geld dafür? Wie naiv kann man eigentlich sein? Dann sitzen sie halt in Haft. Wenn sie in ihrem Herkunftsland alles verloren haben, wird ihnen das egal sein. Du redest gerade so als ob die Leute freiwillig ihr Land verlassen haben und einen Urlaub machen. 





> Syrien und der Irak sind bis 192x ein Protektorat von Frankreich und Großbritannien gewesen, davor waren diese Länder jahrhundertelang türkische Kolonien... aber die Amis sind hauptverantwortlich ?
> Warum nicht die Engländer und Franzosen ? Oder die Türken ? Oder gar die Iraker und Syrer selber... ?


Nein, sie waren keine türkische Kolonien, sondern Teile des osmanischen Reiches. Ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied, wenn man schon ganz genau sein will. 
Kurze Frage: Welche Nation hat sich eifrig daran beteiligt, Assad zu stürzen mittels gemäßigten Rebellen? Wer hat diese Rebellen unterschützt? Wer hat den Irak durch Sanktionen vollkommen ausgeblutet, 2003 mal wieder angegriffen und sich nicht für einen Wiederaufbau interessiert? Wer hat eine korrupte Regierung geduldet, welche Personen anderen Glaubens aus dem Sozialleben quasi ausgeschlossen hat? 
Sorry, aber die USA sind an der derzeitigen Situation hauptverantwortlich. 
Was du mit "türkischen Kolonien" meinst verstehe ich nicht. Soll man bei jedem Konflikt mehrere Jahrhunderte zurückgehen und ein ehemaliges Großreich dafür posthum belangen? Viel Erfolg dabei.


----------



## Alreech (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tja, blöd nur dass Deutschland dazu verpflichtet ist, ein Asylgesuch zu untersuchen.
> Außerdem würde sich Deutschland damit einfach nur lächerlich machen. Reisewarnung wegen Flüchtlingen?


Marokko ist kein sicheres Herkunftsland.
Schwule und Journalisten werden dort verfolgt, deswegen dürfen abgelehnte Asylbewerber nicht dorthin abgeschoben werden.
Und in so einem Land willst Du Urlaub machen ?
Schön auch das dir die Profite der Tourismus-Konzerne wichtiger sind als Menschenrechte... 



> Ah, also ist man quasi verdächtig bis das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde? Auch sehr interessant, wie war das mit der Unschuldsvermutung?


Die Unschuldsvermutung gilt nur im Strafprozeß, hier geht es um Regeln für Banken zur Vermeidung Steuerhinterziehung und Terrorunterstützung.
Du bist doch gegen Steuerhinterziehung und Terrorgruppen, oder ?



> Oh, dann hat man also riesige Erstaufnahmeeinrichtungen mit mehreren tausenden Flüchtlingen? Da wird niemand mitspielen.


Eine oder zwei große Einrichtungen sind leichter durchzusetzen als viele kleine.
Zur Not kann man das ja in Mecklenburg Vorpommern oder Lettland zentral machen, das haben ja schon die Grünen und der Chef der Süddeutschen Zeitung Neu-Aleppo und Syrische Dörfer errichten wollen...



> Ernsthaft? Du erwartest dir Geld dafür? Wie naiv kann man eigentlich sein? Dann sitzen sie halt in Haft. Wenn sie in ihrem Herkunftsland alles verloren haben, wird ihnen das egal sein. Du redest gerade so als ob die Leute freiwillig ihr Land verlassen haben und einen Urlaub machen.


Du hast also den verlinkten Artikel über die Nigerianer die aus hauptsächlich aus Südnigeria stammen (wo es keine Boko Haram gibt) und für mehrere Tausend Euro nach Europa fliehen nicht gelesen. 

Nigerianer stellen im ersten Halbjahr 2017 die größte Gruppe der "Flüchtlinge", und haben gleichzeitig die niedrigsten Anerkennungsquote.
Die haben in ihrem Heimatland nicht alles verloren, die haben sich mehrere Tausend Euro für die Flucht geliehen und müssen das zurückzahlen.
Wenn sie genügend Geld für die "Flucht" zusammen bekommen dann können sie sich auf Geld fürs Rückflugticket und die Haft leisten. Wenn nicht werden sie trotzdem abgeschoben.
Sollten sie dann denoch wiederkommen sind ihre Schulden wieder da... Erzwingungshaft geht per Gerichtsvollzieher ganz einfach ohne Richter oder Mithilfe der Asylbehörden.

Nettes Detail im Artikel: Frauen wird ein Job als Haushaltshilfe in Europa versprochen und dürfen dann die Schulden für die "Flucht" auf den Strich abarbeiten...
Tja, kann man leider nichts machen, weil es ja unmenschlich ist die "Fluchtroute" zu versperren... wie jeder gute Mensch weis.



> Kurze Frage: Welche Nation hat sich eifrig daran beteiligt, Assad zu stürzen mittels gemäßigten Rebellen? Wer hat diese Rebellen unterschützt?


Alle in der EU + Türkei ? Die fanden doch den arabischen Frühling ganz toll. Nicht blos der Ami.
Der Umsturz in Lybien ging vor allem von Frankreich und England aus, Italien und Deutschland wollten den Diktator behalten (was auch daran lag das Gaddaffi in Frankreich und England Anschläge verübt hat - in Deutschland zwar auch, aber das stört die Deutschen ja nicht).



> Wer hat den Irak durch Sanktionen vollkommen ausgeblutet ?


Die UNO, nachdem die Friedensfreunde auf Teufel komm raus den Krieg 1992-93 verhindern wollte. 
Weil Sanktionen besser sind als Krieg hat die UNO 1992 Sanktionen erlassen damit sich der Irak aus Kuweit zurück zieht. 
Hat nicht funktioniert, nach einem halben Jahr mit mehreren verstrichenen Ultimaten gabs Krieg (an dem natürlich nur der Ami Schuld ist, nicht die anderen Nationen die alle mitgemacht haben oder gar der Irak).
Dann gab es Embargos weil der Irak sein UN-Chemiewaffenprogramm nicht eingestellt hat. Tja, kein Chlor und andere Chemikalien für die Wasserbehandlung (und zur Giftgasproduktion) und viele andere Dinge die ein moderen Industriestaat braucht.



> 2003 mal wieder angegriffen und sich nicht für einen Wiederaufbau interessiert?


Die Anschläge auf das WTC zu begrüßen war wohl nicht Saddams beste Idee, vor allem nicht nachdem er nur einen Waffenstillstand hatte...
Auch das verstecken von Terroristen war keine gute Idee, wobei man Saddam zu Gute halten muß das er bemüht war das im letzten Moment zu lösen:
Abu Nidal – Wikipedia

Für den Wiederaufbau haben die USA 11,4 Milliarden US-Dollar ausgegeben.
Iraq Relief and Reconstruction Fund - Wikipedia



> Wer hat eine korrupte Regierung geduldet, welche Personen anderen Glaubens aus dem Sozialleben quasi ausgeschlossen hat?


Was hätte man denn gegen die korrupte Regierung machen sollen ?
1. Jahrzehnte lang Sanktionen erlassen bis sie zurücktritt, und zuschauen wie die Infrastruktur zusammenbricht weil das Regime lieber das Militär & Geheimdienst finanziert ?
2. Einen Krieg führen und die korrupte Regierung stürzen und das Land besetzen, auf die Gefahr hin das es danach zu einem Bürgerkrieg und Aufstände kommt ?
3. "Gemäßigte Rebellen" unterstützen die schon einen Bürgerkrieg führen, um dann festzustellen das ein Teil davon nicht so "gemäßigt" ist ?
4. Die korrupte Regierung als kleineres Übel dulden, mit Option 1-3 in der Hinterhand falls sich mal eine günstige Gelegenheit ergibt ?

Welche der drei Varianten ist Dir am Liebsten ?
Du kannst darauf bestimmt eine moralisch einwandfreie Antwort geben die über jede Kritik erhaben ist.



> Was du mit "türkischen Kolonien" meinst verstehe ich nicht. Soll man bei jedem Konflikt mehrere Jahrhunderte zurückgehen und ein ehemaliges Großreich dafür posthum belangen? Viel Erfolg dabei.


Warum nicht ? Wird doch mit dem westlichen Kolonialismus genauso gemacht, warum dann nicht auch mit dem Osmanischen, Mongolischen, Persischen,... die hatten ein paar hundert Jahre Vorsprung.


----------



## Leob12 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Alreech schrieb:


> Marokko ist kein sicheres Herkunftsland.
> Schwule und Journalisten werden dort verfolgt, deswegen dürfen abgelehnte Asylbewerber nicht dorthin abgeschoben werden.
> Und in so einem Land willst Du Urlaub machen ?
> Schön auch das dir die Profite der Tourismus-Konzerne wichtiger sind als Menschenrechte...
> ...


Du würdest Flüchtlinge nach Marokko schicken, obwohl es nicht als sicheres Drittland gilt, aber gleichzeitig eine Reisewarnung aussprechen?
Ich will da nicht Urlaub machen, woher hast du das?
Außerdem: Für Marokko eine Reisewarnung aussprechen, und dann nicht für Russland, Saudi-Arabien etc? Genau deswegen würde sich Deutschland einfach lächerlich machen. 




Alreech schrieb:


> Die Unschuldsvermutung gilt nur im Strafprozeß, hier geht es um Regeln für Banken zur Vermeidung Steuerhinterziehung und Terrorunterstützung.
> Du bist doch gegen Steuerhinterziehung und Terrorgruppen, oder ?


Was willst du mit deinen Suggestivfragen? Darauf werde ich in Zukunft nicht mehr eingehen. Du kannst sowas gerne schreiben, ich werde es ignorieren. 
Wie soll ich beweisen, dass meine Überweisung nicht irgendwie in Teilen irgendeinem Terroristen zukommt?
Und Steuerhinterziehung in Marokko? Ich bitte dich. 






Alreech schrieb:


> Eine oder zwei große Einrichtungen sind leichter durchzusetzen als viele kleine.
> Zur Not kann man das ja in Mecklenburg Vorpommern oder Lettland zentral machen, das haben ja schon die Grünen und der Chef der Süddeutschen Zeitung Neu-Aleppo und Syrische Dörfer errichten wollen...


Ein Dorf ist in der Regel relativ klein. Da leben nicht mehr als 5000 Leute.
Viel Spaß mit 1 oder 2 Erstaufnahmezentren. Wären halt letztes Jahr jeweils eine sechsstellige Zahl gewesen. Das bringst du nicht in einer Kaserne unter, auch wenn du diese Leute anscheinend gerne möglichst isoliert unterbringen würdest. 




Alreech schrieb:


> Du hast also den verlinkten Artikel über die Nigerianer die aus hauptsächlich aus Südnigeria stammen (wo es keine Boko Haram gibt) und für mehrere Tausend Euro nach Europa fliehen nicht gelesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, weil ich dachte es war klar, dass ich hier von Syrien/Nordirak geredet habe. War es wohl nicht.
Und wie schon gesagt, glaubst du irgendjemand würde dann das Geld zahlen? Wenn kein Asylgrund besteht, dann werden diese Leute abgewiesen. Da brauche ich kein Gefängnis und keine Erzwingungshaft die nichts bringt. 



Alreech schrieb:


> Nigerianer stellen im ersten Halbjahr 2017 die größte Gruppe der "Flüchtlinge", und haben gleichzeitig die niedrigsten Anerkennungsquote.
> Die haben in ihrem Heimatland nicht alles verloren, die haben sich mehrere Tausend Euro für die Flucht geliehen und müssen das zurückzahlen.
> Wenn sie genügend Geld für die "Flucht" zusammen bekommen dann können sie sich auf Geld fürs Rückflugticket und die Haft leisten. Wenn nicht werden sie trotzdem abgeschoben.
> Sollten sie dann denoch wiederkommen sind ihre Schulden wieder da... Erzwingungshaft geht per Gerichtsvollzieher ganz einfach ohne Richter oder Mithilfe der Asylbehörden.
> ...


Ah, sie kommen in Erzwingungshaft, müssen es aber de facto nicht zurückzahlen, das klingt mal sinnvoll. Ich wette ein Flug nach Nigeria kostet weniger als ein halbes Jahr Haft in Deutschland + Flug. Aber ich weiß nicht, in Mathe war ich nie so gut…




Alreech schrieb:


> Alle in der EU + Türkei ? Die fanden doch den arabischen Frühling ganz toll. Nicht blos der Ami.
> Der Umsturz in Lybien ging vor allem von Frankreich und England aus, Italien und Deutschland wollten den Diktator behalten (was auch daran lag das Gaddaffi in Frankreich und England Anschläge verübt hat - in Deutschland zwar auch, aber das stört die Deutschen ja nicht).


Zwischen „gut finden“ und „aktiv unterstützen“ ist aber ein feiner Unterschied. Ach, in Lybien haben die USA nicht mit Marschflugkörpern und ähnlichem brav mitgeholfen? Ja, hier war auch Frankreich stark beteiligt, aber was ist mit Syrien?
Ich dachte schon, ich hätte wieder etwas sehr schwer verständliches geschrieben, aber nein, ich habe mich hier klar auf Syrien bezogen. Was willst du nun mit Lybien, außer ablenken?
Ganz Europa war Gaddafi recht, genauso wie ein Mubarak und auch ein Assad geduldet wurden, weil es bequem und nützlich war.  




Alreech schrieb:


> Die UNO, nachdem die Friedensfreunde auf Teufel komm raus den Krieg 1992-93 verhindern wollte.
> Weil Sanktionen besser sind als Krieg hat die UNO 1992 Sanktionen erlassen damit sich der Irak aus Kuweit zurück zieht.
> Hat nicht funktioniert, nach einem halben Jahr mit mehreren verstrichenen Ultimaten gabs Krieg (an dem natürlich nur der Ami Schuld ist, nicht die anderen Nationen die alle mitgemacht haben oder gar der Irak).
> Dann gab es Embargos weil der Irak sein UN-Chemiewaffenprogramm nicht eingestellt hat. Tja, kein Chlor und andere Chemikalien für die Wasserbehandlung (und zur Giftgasproduktion) und viele andere Dinge die ein moderen Industriestaat braucht.


Erstes war es der Sicherheitsrat, nicht die komplette UNO, denn dazu gehören mehrere Organisationen. Und zweitens, auf wessen Drängen wurden die Sanktionen beschlossen?
Und auch hier hat man falsch gehandelt, denn der Irak hatte kein wirkliches Chemiewaffenprogramm. Gefunden wurde nichts, und gesucht wurde sehr lange.



Alreech schrieb:


> Die Anschläge auf das WTC zu begrüßen war wohl nicht Saddams beste Idee, vor allem nicht nachdem er nur einen Waffenstillstand hatte...
> Auch das verstecken von Terroristen war keine gute Idee, wobei man Saddam zu Gute halten muß das er bemüht war das im letzten Moment zu lösen:
> Abu Nidal – Wikipedia
> 
> ...


Ach komm, auch die Al-Quaida-Verbindungen konnten nicht bestätigt werden. Wieso sind die Amerikaner dann nicht bei den Saudis einmarschiert? Woher kam denn der Großteil der 9/11-Attentäter?
Sicher war es nicht intelligent, aber glaubst du sämtliche Länder, die die USA nicht wirklich mögen, waren traurig darüber (bzw deren Staatsoberhäupter?). Sowas ist kein Grund für einen Krieg.
Ui, 11 Milliarden Dollar. Wie großzügig. Vollkommen vermessen für ein Land, dass 20 Jahre wirtschaftlich nahezu isoliert wurde. Willst du hier ernsthaft das vollkommen fehlgeleitete Nachkriegsmanagement der USA verteidigen? Ich dachte nicht dass es solche Leute gibt.




Alreech schrieb:


> Was hätte man denn gegen die korrupte Regierung machen sollen ?
> 1. Jahrzehnte lang Sanktionen erlassen bis sie zurücktritt, und zuschauen wie die Infrastruktur zusammenbricht weil das Regime lieber das Militär & Geheimdienst finanziert ?
> 2. Einen Krieg führen und die korrupte Regierung stürzen und das Land besetzen, auf die Gefahr hin das es danach zu einem Bürgerkrieg und Aufstände kommt ?
> 3. "Gemäßigte Rebellen" unterstützen die schon einen Bürgerkrieg führen, um dann festzustellen das ein Teil davon nicht so "gemäßigt" ist ?
> 4. Die korrupte Regierung als kleineres Übel dulden, mit Option 1-3 in der Hinterhand falls sich mal eine günstige Gelegenheit ergibt ?


Ich rede hier von der korrupten Marionettenregierung im Irak nach 2003. Die eben mitverantworltich für den Zulauf zum IS war, und die mitverantwortlich war, dass der Irak heute nicht besser da steht. Da sind wir wieder beim Nachkriegsmanagement der USA.
Aber vielleicht habe ich auch hier wieder sehr unverständlich geschrieben. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht waren es die Shiiten die in der Regierung der Nachkriegszeit (post 2003) am Ruder waren und die Sunniten ausgeschlossen haben (kann auch anders herum gewesen sein), aber ich bilde mir ein der Premierminister war Shiite.



Alreech schrieb:


> Welche der drei Varianten ist Dir am Liebsten ?
> Du kannst darauf bestimmt eine moralisch einwandfreie Antwort geben die über jede Kritik erhaben ist.


Ist für mich unterinteressant, da ich mich nicht auf das Hussein-Regime bezogen habe. 




Alreech schrieb:


> Warum nicht ? Wird doch mit dem westlichen Kolonialismus genauso gemacht, warum dann nicht auch mit dem Osmanischen, Mongolischen, Persischen,... die hatten ein paar hundert Jahre Vorsprung.


Was ist mit dem römischen, griechischen oder ägyptischen? Vielleicht auch Mesopotamien? Viel weiter wird aber schwer möglich sein.
Beim westlichen Kolonialismus muss ich nicht mehrere Jahrhunderte zurückgehen.
Warum nicht? Von mir aus gerne, viel Spaß die Literatur dazu zu suchen, dass überlasse ich dann dir. Aber mich würde es schon interessieren welchen Einfluss das persische Reich oder das mongolische Reich auf die Region Syrien/Irak gehabt hat, und das meine ich ernst. Ich habe derzeit aber nicht die Lust und schlicht nicht die Zeit mich in diese Thematik ernsthaft einzulesen und die Geschichte die Region zu rekonstruieren. Wäre aber sicher spannend.
Ich bestreite ja den Einfluss von GB und FR nicht, aber in den letzten Jahrzehnten waren nun einmal die USA federführend in dieser Region. Das bestreitest du doch nicht, oder? Ich gebe nicht allein den USA die schuld, aber sie haben dort so gut wie immer ihre Finger im Spiel gehabt wenn man die letzten paar Jahrzehnte betrachtet. Darum ging es mir. Ich will weder die USA als alleiniges Übel hinstellen, aber es ist absolut nicht verkehrt die USA hier als Hauptverantwortlichen anzuprangern.


----------



## Alreech (1. August 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du würdest Flüchtlinge nach Marokko schicken, obwohl es nicht als sicheres Drittland gilt, aber gleichzeitig eine Reisewarnung aussprechen?


Natürlich. mit genügend Druck auf Marokko hören die auf Schwule und Journalisten zu verfolgen, das Land wird sicher und wir können die kriminellen Taschendiebe aus Marokko in ihre Heimat abschieben.
Aber Deutschland ist ja zu lasch um Druck zu machen... und der Marokkaner hat deswegen keinen Respekt vor uns.



> Außerdem: Für Marokko eine Reisewarnung aussprechen, und dann nicht für Russland, Saudi-Arabien etc? Genau deswegen würde sich Deutschland einfach lächerlich machen.


Aus Saudi-Arabien und Russland kommen relativ wenige Flüchtlinge, und Abschiebungen dahin funktionieren auch, scheint also sicher zu sein... warum also eine Reisewarnung aussprechen ?



> Viel Spaß mit 1 oder 2 Erstaufnahmezentren. Wären halt letztes Jahr jeweils eine sechsstellige Zahl gewesen. Das bringst du nicht in einer Kaserne unter, auch wenn du diese Leute anscheinend gerne möglichst isoliert unterbringen würdest.


Wir haben 16 Bundesländer, das würde bei 2 Zentren 32 machen. 
Und ja, ich bin der Meinung das man Asylantragssteller nicht auf die Gemeinden verteilen sollte bis ihre Identität und der Antrag entschieden ist
Das würde solche Fälle wie den vom Herrn Amri verhindern...



> Nein, weil ich dachte es war klar, dass ich hier von Syrien/Nordirak geredet habe. War es wohl nicht.
> Und wie schon gesagt, glaubst du irgendjemand würde dann das Geld zahlen? Wenn kein Asylgrund besteht, dann werden diese Leute abgewiesen. Da brauche ich kein Gefängnis und keine Erzwingungshaft die nichts bringt.


Ein Großteil der "Flüchtlinge" deren Antrag abgelehnt wurde weil kein Grund für politisches Asyl besteht wird nicht abgewiesen / ausgewiesen.
Die bleiben im Land weil: 
- ihre Identität & Herkunft nicht geklärt ist
- ihre Heimatländer Rückführungen nur per Linienflug akzeptieren
...
das betrifft z.B. Nigerianer und Marokkaner



> Ah, sie kommen in Erzwingungshaft, müssen es aber de facto nicht zurückzahlen, das klingt mal sinnvoll. Ich wette ein Flug nach Nigeria kostet weniger als ein halbes Jahr Haft in Deutschland + Flug. Aber ich weiß nicht, in Mathe war ich nie so gut…


Hier geht es einfach darum die Kosten sichtbar zu machen und damit Druck auszuüben. Man könnte sie z.B. auch von der Entwicklungshilfe die den entsprechenden Nationen zugute kommt abziehen oder als solche deklarieren.
Marokko und Nigeria freuen sich bestimmt wenn weniger Entwicklungshilfe kommt weil sie hier mit den Abschiebungskosten für ihre "Flüchtlinge" verrechnet wird.
Eventuell sind sie dann schnell bereit ihre Bürger mit einem Flieger ihrer Luftwaffe heimzuholen ? Ist billiger als wenn's der Deutsche macht...



> Zwischen „gut finden“ und „aktiv unterstützen“ ist aber ein feiner Unterschied. Ach, in Lybien haben die USA nicht mit Marschflugkörpern und ähnlichem brav mitgeholfen? Ja, hier war auch Frankreich stark beteiligt, aber was ist mit Syrien?
> Ich dachte schon, ich hätte wieder etwas sehr schwer verständliches geschrieben, aber nein, ich habe mich hier klar auf Syrien bezogen. Was willst du nun mit Lybien, außer ablenken?
> Ganz Europa war Gaddafi recht, genauso wie ein Mubarak und auch ein Assad geduldet wurden, weil es bequem und nützlich war.


Ach so, ich bin davon ausgegangen das es um ein generelles Vorgehen geht, nicht um ganz spezielle Fälle...
Es gibt also gute und schlechte korrupte Regime,...
... und die Guten erkennt man daran das sie vom Ami angegriffen werden ?
... während man die Schlechten daran erkennt das sie vom Ami unterstützt werden ?
Was ist mit korrupten Regimen die von den Russen / Chinesen / o.ä. unterstütz oder angegriffen werden ? 



> Und auch hier hat man falsch gehandelt, denn der Irak hatte kein wirkliches Chemiewaffenprogramm. Gefunden wurde nichts, und gesucht wurde sehr lange.


Chemiewaffenprogramm des Irak – Wikipedia



> Ach komm, auch die Al-Quaida-Verbindungen konnten nicht bestätigt werden. Wieso sind die Amerikaner dann nicht bei den Saudis einmarschiert? Woher kam denn der Großteil der 9/11-Attentäter?


Es gab auch andere Terrororganisationen vor Al-Quaida.
Der nette Herr Abu Nidal hat z.B. die Entführung der Achille Lauro organisiert bei der ein US-Amerikaner der im Rollstuhl saß ermordet wurde. Nicht aus versehen, sondern um Druck zu machen.
Deutsche und andere Europäer sind auch an Bord gewesen, aber Terror zählt anscheinend nur wenn es Amis betrifft, und nur der Ami nimmt die Ermordung seiner Bürger krumm... 



> Ui, 11 Milliarden Dollar. Wie großzügig. Vollkommen vermessen für ein Land, dass 20 Jahre wirtschaftlich nahezu isoliert wurde. Willst du hier ernsthaft das vollkommen fehlgeleitete Nachkriegsmanagement der USA verteidigen? Ich dachte nicht dass es solche Leute gibt.


11 Milliarden Dollar sind mehr als "nicht für den Wiederaufbau interessiert" wie Du ursprünglich behauptet hast, oder ? 
Und warum ist eigentlich nur der Ami am fehlgeleiteten Nachkriegsmanagment schuldig, sind die Araber zu dumm um korrupt zu sein ? 



> Ich rede hier von der korrupten Marionettenregierung im Irak nach 2003. Die eben mitverantworltich für den Zulauf zum IS war, und die mitverantwortlich war, dass der Irak heute nicht besser da steht. Da sind wir wieder beim Nachkriegsmanagement der USA.
> ...Ist für mich unterinteressant, da ich mich nicht auf das Hussein-Regime bezogen habe.


Na Ja, unter Saddam dem war ja alles toll, da herrschte noch Unrecht und Ordnung. 
Der hat das Land ja nur 30+ Jahre regiert und ist deswegen an den Problemen ab 2003 völlig unschuldig...
Ein Großteil der alten Garde von Saddam hat später beim IS mitgemacht. 
Hätte man sie damals wie die alten Nazis in der BRD im Staat integrieren sollen - selbst wenn das die Iraker nach 30 Jahren Saddam nicht wollten ?



> Warum nicht? Von mir aus gerne, viel Spaß die Literatur dazu zu suchen, dass überlasse ich dann dir. Aber mich würde es schon interessieren welchen Einfluss das persische Reich oder das mongolische Reich auf die Region Syrien/Irak gehabt hat, und das meine ich ernst. Ich habe derzeit aber nicht die Lust und schlicht nicht die Zeit mich in diese Thematik ernsthaft einzulesen und die Geschichte die Region zu rekonstruieren. Wäre aber sicher spannend.
> Ich bestreite ja den Einfluss von GB und FR nicht, aber in den letzten Jahrzehnten waren nun einmal die USA federführend in dieser Region. Das bestreitest du doch nicht, oder? Ich gebe nicht allein den USA die schuld, aber sie haben dort so gut wie immer ihre Finger im Spiel gehabt wenn man die letzten paar Jahrzehnte betrachtet. Darum ging es mir. Ich will weder die USA als alleiniges Übel hinstellen, aber es ist absolut nicht verkehrt die USA hier als Hauptverantwortlichen anzuprangern.


Osmanisches Reich, Persien und die Saudis haben sich jahrhundertelang um den Irak geprügelt.
Der einzige Zeitraum in dem sie einigermassen friedlich miteinander umgegangen sind war als sie all gleichzeitig mit den Amis verbündet gewesen sind (hatten alle Schiss vor dem Russen).

Von einer Hauptverantwortung kann man nur sprechen wenn es keine anderen Akteure gibt.
Es gab genug interne Gruppen die mit den Amis zusammengerarbeitet haben, und eigentlich dafür verantwortlich sind das sich der Ami da überhaupt eingemischt hat.

Die Westorientierung die z.B. der Iran damals unter dem Shah eingeleitet hatte war überhaupt erst der Grund warum sich die Amis dort engagiert hatten.
Die Perser hatten sich auch ganz gezielt für die Amis entschieden, weil sie im zweiten Weltkrieg von Briten und Russen besetzt wurden. 
Und Russland hatte eigentlich schon zur Zarenzeit versucht über den Kaukasus zum Persischen Golf vorzustoßen - was der Grund war warum die Perser keinen Bock hatten sozialistisch zu werden.
Hätten die sich zum real-existierenden Sozialismus bekannt hätten die Russen keine andere Wahl gehabt als sie zu unterstützen - schließlich kann man Genossen nicht hängen lassen... 

Das ist das Problem bei Großmächten - jeder will ihr Freund sein, und manchmal kann man diese Freundesanfragen einfach nicht verweigern wenn man sich treu bleiben will.
Was hätten die Amis denn machen sollen als Saddam ankam und die Seiten gewechselt hat ? Ihn zurück zu den Russen schicken ? 
Wie gesagt, als Türken, Iraker und Perser alle Verbündete der Amis gewesen sind konnten sie sich auf einmal friedlich über ihre Grenzen einigen...

Gibt übrigens genügend Diktaturen die trotz (oder wegen ?) Unterstützung der Amis keine mehr sind. Südkorea, Taiwan, die Türkei hat auch mal dazu gehört... 
...aber die Amis sind bestimmt auch irgendwie an Erdogan Schuld... wer sonst ?


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Alreech schrieb:


> Natürlich. mit genügend Druck auf Marokko hören die auf Schwule und Journalisten zu verfolgen, das Land wird sicher und wir können die kriminellen Taschendiebe aus Marokko in ihre Heimat abschieben.
> Aber Deutschland ist ja zu lasch um Druck zu machen... und der Marokkaner hat deswegen keinen Respekt vor uns.



Wird nur nicht funktionieren. Klappt in anderen Diktaturen wie der Türkei ja auch nicht. 

Zumal will Marokko seine Kriminellen sicher auch nicht zurück.



Alreech schrieb:


> Aus Saudi-Arabien und Russland kommen relativ wenige Flüchtlinge, und Abschiebungen dahin funktionieren auch, scheint also sicher zu sein... warum also eine Reisewarnung aussprechen ?



Die werden dort einfach einen Kopf kürzer gemacht und können sich nicht mehr beschweren. Genug Waffen liefern wir ja auch. 



Alreech schrieb:


> Wir haben 16 Bundesländer, das würde bei 2 Zentren 32 machen.
> Und ja, ich bin der Meinung das man Asylantragssteller nicht auf die Gemeinden verteilen sollte bis ihre Identität und der Antrag entschieden ist
> Das würde solche Fälle wie den vom Herrn Amri verhindern...



Nur ist so ein Antrag ja leider nicht in einer Woche entschieden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur ist so ein Antrag ja leider nicht in einer Woche entschieden.



Ach, das wäre so leicht, wenn man nur will. 

In anderen Fällen (die viel weniger Bürger betreffen) schafft es das Parlament doch auch in ca. einer halben Stunde eine Änderung vorzunehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach, das wäre so leicht, wenn man nur will.
> 
> In anderen Fällen (die viel weniger Bürger betreffen) schafft es das Parlament doch auch in ca. einer halben Stunde eine Änderung vorzunehmen.



Allerdings ist dort schon vorher abgesprochen, was rauskommen soll. Dann muss die CDU nur noch zustimmen. (Und die Opposition dagegen  )

Bei Asylanträgen muss erst ein  Interview geführt werden: https://www.zdf.de/filme/das-kleine-fernsehspiel/auf-duennem-eis---die-asylentscheider-100.html


----------



## Nightslaver (2. September 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K6S7REKXaF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Ich würde deinen Beitrag 10x mal liken, wenn  es gehen würde. Alles was er sagt, wurde hier zigmal von verschiedensten Usern seit 2 Jahren in diversen Threads genauso geäußert. Ach wir würden übertreiben, hat die Gegenseite behaupten. Alles Vorurteile und Pauschalisierungen.

Aber letztenendes ist es das gewesen, was es damals schon war. Die nackte, kalte und ungeschönte Wahrheit.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Der Typ will auch nur Bücher verkaufen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Das macht die Aussagen aber nicht weniger wahr und die Sachen die seit 2015 passiert sind, nicht ungeschehen.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Ändert nichts daran, dass der nur Bücher verkaufen will und dass hier nur Marketing betrieben wird, um Leute einzufangen, die leicht zu beeinflussen sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Geh doch mal auf die Aussagen ein, statt um den heißen Brei zu reden.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Ich verschwende doch nicht 30 Minuten meines Lebens.
Wenn du willst, dass man sich dafür interessiert, was der schwafelt, erstelle eine Zusammenfassung und poste die.
Da kann ich mir ja gleich ein Vortrag von Sarrazin  anhören. Der labert auch so einen Brei.


----------



## Rolk (3. September 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Ein Realist der auf die political correctness pfeifft. Nein so etwas aber auch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verschwende doch nicht 30 Minuten meines Lebens.
> Wenn du willst, dass man sich dafür interessiert, was der schwafelt, erstelle eine Zusammenfassung und poste die.
> Da kann ich mir ja gleich ein Vortrag von Sarrazin  anhören. Der labert auch so einen Brei.



Also du weißt, dass es "Brei" ist,  über das er da "schwafelt", ohne es zu gucken? Interessant, wo kann man deine Glaskugel kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also du weißt, dass es "Brei" ist,  über das er da "schwafelt", ohne es zu gucken? Interessant, wo kann man deine Glaskugel kaufen?



Um das zu wissen, muss man kein Hellseher sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Also einfach bisschen verleudmen, damit man sich mit der unschönen Wahrheit nicht auseinandersetzen muss,  ja?


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Nope,. Logische Annahmen.
Ich muss auch Sarrazins Buch nicht gelesen haben um erklären zu können, dass seine Annahmen an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind.
Und wieso sollte das bei dem jetzt anders sein? Der will wie viele andere auch seine Bücher verkaufen.
Ergo muss er dafür Werbung machen und das geht am besten, indem man Vorträge hält und erklärt wie beschissen alles ist.
Schlimm finde ich sowieso die Typen, die solchen Typen eine Plattform bieten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Soweit ich das sehen kann, hat Herr Wendt genau ein Buch veröffentlich. Und an keiner Stelle in seinem Vortrag geht er auf sein Buch ein, als stimmt die Unterstellung auch nicht.

Schlimm finde ich eher die Zustände über die er spricht. Aber statt die Zustände zu kritisieren, kritisiert man denjenigen, der sie benennt.

Tja, es gilt was schon Kurt Tucholsky wusste:

"In Deutschland gilt derjenige, der auf den Schmutz hinweist, für viel gefährlicher als derjenige, der den Schmutz macht."


----------



## Rolk (4. September 2017)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verschwende doch nicht 30 Minuten meines Lebens.
> Wenn du willst, dass man sich dafür interessiert, was der schwafelt, erstelle eine Zusammenfassung und poste die.



Ich gebe dir mal einen kurzen Auszug. Wie es scheint hätten Herr Schulz und Frau Merkel die 30 min investieren sollen. Dann hätten sie im "TV-Duell" gewusst, dass es bei unseren Gästen immer noch nicht auch nur annähernd klappt mit dem Fingerabdruck nehmen zwecks Vermeidung von Asylmissbrauch mit Mehrfachidentitäten und es besteht auch keine Aussicht auf Besserung, weil es keine Pläne gibt die fehlenden Geräte anzuschaffen. So wird halt die komplette Republik mit Fehlinformationen versorgt, aber was solls, der Zweck heiligt die Mittel.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Vielleicht gibt diese Statistik einen Anhaltspunkt, warum die Medien so "unkritisch" berichtet haben.

Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt verwundern viele Beiträge in den deutschen Medien nicht mehr.


----------



## JePe (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

743 befragte Journalisten, Befragungszeitraum 25. November bis  11. Dezember 2009. Hatte da jemand braunes Obst auf den Augen? Oder waren die Balken zu schoen, als dass Du sie durch Hinterfragen gefaehrden wolltest?

Was genau ist an 36,1 Prozent, die ... tja, was eigentlich geantwortet haben? Dass sie keiner Partei nahestehen? Oder keiner der Parteien, die angekreuzt werden konnten? Gab es einen Zettel zum Ankreuzen oder wurden offene Frgen gestellt? Und was hat das alles mit der Berichterstattung im Jahr 2018 zu tun?

Alles unwichtig. Was zaehlt, ist: Es muss ein Rrrrrrrruck durch Schland gehen. Was Schland braucht, ist eine berichterstattungspolitische Wende. Entsorgen, die linksversifften Medien, entsorgen! Was ist denn das bitteschoen fuer eine Meinungsfreiheit, wo Journalisten nicht Deiner Meinung sind? Frueher haette man gewusst, was mit solchen Verraetern zu tun ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



JePe schrieb:


> 743 befragte Journalisten, Befragungszeitraum 25. November bis  11. Dezember 2009. Hatte da jemand braunes Obst auf den Augen? Oder waren die Balken zu schoen, als dass Du sie durch Hinterfragen gefaehrden wolltest?
> 
> Was genau ist an 36,1 Prozent, die ... tja, was eigentlich geantwortet haben? Dass sie keiner Partei nahestehen? Oder keiner der Parteien, die angekreuzt werden konnten? Gab es einen Zettel zum Ankreuzen oder wurden offene Frgen gestellt? Und was hat das alles mit der Berichterstattung im Jahr 2018 zu tun?
> 
> Alles unwichtig. Was zaehlt, ist: Es muss ein Rrrrrrrruck durch Schland gehen. Was Schland braucht, ist eine berichterstattungspolitische Wende. Entsorgen, die linksversifften Medien, entsorgen! Was ist denn das bitteschoen fuer eine Meinungsfreiheit, wo Journalisten nicht Deiner Meinung sind? Frueher haette man gewusst, was mit solchen Verraetern zu tun ist.



Interessant, was du so alles in einen kurzen zweizeiligen Beitrag hinein interpretieren kannst. Dass muss man auch erst mal hinbekommen.

Ich habe lediglich einen Zusammenhang hergestellt zwischen der Studie, die eine zu unkritische Berichterstattung festgestellt hat und der Parteienpräferenz von Journalisten. 

Aber hey, keine ordentliche Diskussion ohne Godwins Law, gell? Wird ja sonst langweilig. 

Schon ziemlich bezeichnend, was eine einfache Statistik bei manche für eine Reaktion hervorrufen kann.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt diese Statistik einen Anhaltspunkt, warum die Medien so "unkritisch" berichtet haben.



Diese Statistik ist absolut nichtssagend.
Aber du scheinst das was rein interpretieren zu wollen, was nicht da ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Threshold schrieb:


> Diese Statistik ist absolut nichtssagend.



Die Statistik sagt genau das aus, was sie behauptet. Nämlich die Parteipräferenz von Politikjournalisten in Deutschland. Was genau daran ist „absolut nichtssagend“?



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber du scheinst das was rein interpretieren zu wollen, was nicht da ist.



Der TE hat eine Studie verlinkt, aus der hervorgeht, dass die deutschen Medien zu unkritisch über die Flüchtlingskriese berichtet haben. Laut der Statistik stehen 46,6 % der Politikjournalisten jenen Parteien nahe, die ähnlich unkritisch zu diesem Thema stehen.

Also was genau ist da nicht da?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt verwundern viele Beiträge in den deutschen Medien nicht mehr.


Es zeigt doch nur, welche Parteien unabhängiges und freies Arbeiten für Journalisten unterstützen, oder?
Die AfD ist nicht vertreten, warum wohl? Warum sollte man als Journalist eine Partei unterstützen, die
sich gegen die Pressefreiheit stellt? Die CDU/CSU ebenso nicht, denkt man an massive Angriffe gegen 
die Pressefreiheit, sei es die Spiegelaffäre durch Strauß oder Wulff, der der Bildzeitung Veröffentlichungen
verbieten wollte. Es scheint gelebte Selbstverständlichkeit zu sein, Journalisten unterdrücken zu wollen.

Bei Grünen, Linken und der SPD findest Du nichts dergleichen. Das sagt die Statistik aus, wenn man etwas
weiterdenkt. Und das über ein Drittel keiner Partei näher stehen, zeigt die große Unabhängigkeit der Befragten



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Laut der Statistik stehen 46,6 % der Politikjournalisten jenen Parteien nahe, die ähnlich unkritisch zu diesem Thema stehen.


Die Menschenrechte zu akzeptieren, Abkommen über Kriegsflüchtlinge sinnvoll zu interpretieren, christliche
Werte wie Nächstenliebe hochzuhalten ist für Dich kein kritischer Umgang mit einem Teil der Bevölkerung,
dass an widerwärtigem Verhalten nicht zu überbieten ist? Sehr merkwürdige Einstellung


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Statistik sagt genau das aus, was sie behauptet. Nämlich die Parteipräferenz von Politikjournalisten in Deutschland. Was genau daran ist „absolut nichtssagend“?



Aber was soll sie deiner Meinung nach aussagen?
Dass Journalisten, die der CDU nahe stehen, nichts Kritisches über die CDU schreiben?
Wie gesagt -- völlig nichtssagend.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es zeigt doch nur, welche Parteien unabhängiges und freies Arbeiten für Journalisten unterstützen, oder?



Was die CDU und die FPD also folglich nicht tun?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die AfD ist nicht vertreten, warum wohl?



Weil es die während des Befragungszeitraum schlicht noch nicht gab.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die CDU/CSU ebenso nicht, denkt man an massive Angriffe gegen die Pressefreiheit, sei es die Spiegelaffäre durch Strauß oder Wulff, der der Bildzeitung Veröffentlichungen verbieten wollte. Es scheint gelebte Selbstverständlichkeit zu sein, Journalisten unterdrücken zu wollen.



Und deshalb hat die FPD sogar noch weniger Prozente als die CDU/CSU? 

Das geht nicht ganz auf, oder? Es sein denn, du willst mir erzählen, dass die FPD noch mehr als die CDU/CSU gegen die Pressefreiheit ist. Auf die Beweisführung wäre ich mal gespannt 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei Grünen, Linken und der SPD findest Du nichts dergleichen. Das sagt die Statistik aus, wenn man etwas weiterdenkt.



Deshalb hat die Linke auch nur die Hälfte der Prozente der CDU? 

Weil die Journalisten lieber einer Partei nahe stehen, die deiner Meinung nach „massive Angriffe gegen die Pressefreiheit“ begeht, als einer Partei, die das nicht tut? 

Geht nicht ganz auf, oder?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Menschenrechte zu akzeptieren, Abkommen über Kriegsflüchtlinge sinnvoll zu interpretieren, christlicheWerte wie Nächstenliebe hochzuhalten ist für Dich kein kritischer Umgang mit einem Teil der Bevölkerung, dass an widerwärtigem Verhalten nicht zu überbieten ist? Sehr merkwürdige Einstellung



Es geht um die im Eingangspost verlinkte Studie. Die sieht eine unkritische Berichterstattung. 

Hier gibt es eine Zusammenfassung.



> Der Leiter der Studie, Professor Michael Haller, glaubt, dass eine „Sinn- und Strukturkrise“ die Medienbranche erfasst habe. *„Große Teile der Journalisten haben ihre Berufsrolle verkannt und die aufklärerische Funktion ihrer Medien vernachlässigt.“*



Ziemlich vernichtendes Urteil. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was soll sie deiner Meinung nach aussagen? Dass Journalisten, die der CDU nahe stehen, nichts Kritisches über die CDU schreiben?



In der Regel schreibt man Sachverhalte, die man selbst positiv erachtet, weniger kritisch.

Ich erinnre an die Sendung „Die Anstalt“ über die Medienberichterstattung bezüglich des Ukrainekonflikts. 

Auch dort konnte man schön den Zusammenhang sehen, zwischen Berichterstattung der Journalisten und ihrer Mitgliedschaft in entsprechenden Denkfabriken. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt -- völlig nichtssagend.



Wenn du Fehler in der Statistikerhebung findest, bitte zeig sie auf.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil es die während des Befragungszeitraum schlicht noch nicht gab.



Was willst du dann mit einer uralten Statistik?
Da lese ich doch eher die Bild von letzter Woche.


----------



## Poulton (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es zeigt doch nur, welche Parteien unabhängiges und freies Arbeiten für Journalisten unterstützen, oder?


Passend dazu auch der aktuelle Fall, wo sich zeigt, was die AfD von Pressefreiheit hält: Satirische Texte - AfD startet rude Attacke auf Yucel - Politik - Suddeutsche.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ziemlich vernichtendes Urteil.


Nein, einfach zu hohe Ansprüche.

Ansonsten gehe ich auf Dein statistisches Unverständnis nicht weiter
 ein.  Die AfD gibt es seit 2013, die Befragung war laut Quellen 2016.



Poulton schrieb:


> Passend dazu auch der aktuelle Fall, wo sich zeigt, was die AfD von Pressefreiheit hält: Satirische Texte - AfD startet rude Attacke auf Yucel - Politik - Suddeutsche.de


Es sind halt Feinde der Pessefreiheit. Es geht doch nicht darum, ob ein
Journalist Pulitzerpreis würdige Artikel schreibt, es geht ums Prinzip.
Und Journalisten wegen ihrer Arbeit wegzusperren oder dieses zu
begrüßen, wie es die AfD tut, hat mit demokratischen Grundregeln
nichts mehr zu tun. Aber so sind unsere neuen Faschisten


----------



## Klinge Xtream (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Das hier ist also immernoch eine Echokammer, in der sich ein Haufen "toller" Leute im Kreise drehen und Andersdenkende versuchen zu argumentieren und Fakten zu bringen, das wird aber gekonnt von den liebenswerten Leuten ignoriert. Weck mich bitte jemand sobald sich das ändert. Cheers

Btw.: Das Video von Ali Iscitürk über den Yücel war göttlich, wurde aber leider von Vollpfosten mit dem NetzDG gelöscht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, einfach zu hohe Ansprüche.



Dann haben die Leser wohl auch einfach „zu hohe Ansprüche“, wenn man sich Berichte über den Vertrauensverlust der Medien anschaut.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ansonsten gehe ich auf Dein statistisches Unverständnis nicht weiter ein. Die AfD gibt es seit 2013, die Befragung war laut Quellen 2016.



Laut Statista: 

Erhebungszeitraum: 25.11.2009 bis 11.12.2009 

Veröffentlichungsdatum: August 2010 

Soviel dazu, wer hier Unverständnis hat.


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Könnte es sein, dass ihr beiden im Wettzitieren den Überblick verloren habt, welche Studie ihr nun genau meint? Denn die im Eingangspost erwähnte und auf die interessierterUser sich bezieht, ist die, für die die Befragung im Jahr 2016 gewesen ist, die von Kaaruzo verlinkte, bei der es nicht um die Berichterstattung während der Flüchtlingskriese geht, sondern um die politische Selbstverortung von Journalisten, ist von 09/10.



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Ali Iscitürk


Damit wäre ja geklärt wer das Warsteiner bestellt hat. 


> [...]türkischen Unternehmer Ali Iscitürk (vormals Gastronom in Nürnberg - Zitat: _"90% der Westlichen Frauen haben einen MEGA Dachschaden!"_),  der in Antalya (Türkei) Kabinen auf angeblich in Bau befindlichen  15mx9m solarbetriebenen Hausboot-Katamaranen für 25.000 Euro vermittelt.  Käufer für seine Kabinen versucht Iscitürk mit dem Verkaufsargument  anzuwerben, dass diese in der Türkei vor deutschen Gerichtsvollziehern  sicher seien. Auch müsse in der Türkei keine GEZ gezahlt werden.[...]


Detlev Clemens Hegeler – Psiram

Liste bekannter Vertreter reichsideologischer Ideen – Sonnenstaatland-Wiki
Dazu noch der übliche Unsinn ala Chemtrail, NWO, "Germanische Neue Medizin" (1, 2), israelbezogener Antisemitismus, etc.


----------



## JePe (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich einen Zusammenhang hergestellt zwischen der Studie, die eine zu unkritische Berichterstattung festgestellt hat und der Parteienpräferenz von Journalisten.



Du hast einen Zusammenhang _behauptet_ und bist jeglichen Beweis fuer den behaupteten Zusammenhang schuldig geblieben. Bis es soweit ist, ist das einfach nur eine weitere steile These von Dir.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Statistik sagt genau das aus, was sie behauptet. Nämlich die Parteipräferenz von Politikjournalisten in Deutschland. Was genau daran ist „absolut nichtssagend“?



Sie sagt aus, welchen Parteien sich Ende 2009 die befragten 743 Journalisten nahegefuehlt haben, sonst gar nichts.

Dass Du sie hier trotzdem auf´s Brot gestrichen hast, legt eher nahe dass Sie Dir etwas sagt. Weshalb die Frage auch sinnvollerweise lauten muss: was sagt _Dir_ diese Studie (derzufolge sich die groesste Zahl der Befragten keiner Partei zugehoerig gefuehlt hat)? Gerne auch mit Argumenten. Ansonsten mutet das nur wie ein weiterer Stein an, den Du ins Wasser geworfen hast in der Hoffnung, dass er schon irgendwelche Wellen schlagen wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Poulton schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass ihr beiden im Wettzitieren den Überblick verloren habt, welche Studie ihr nun genau meint? Denn die im Eingangspost erwähnte und auf die interessierterUser sich bezieht, ist die, für die die Befragung im Jahr 2016 gewesen ist, die von Kaaruzo verlinkte, bei der es nicht um die Berichterstattung während der Flüchtlingskriese geht, sondern um die politische Selbstverortung von Journalisten, ist von 09/10.



Der letzte Beitrag vor meinem Beitrag gestern, war vom September letztes Jahres. 

Ich habe mich natürlich auf meinen eigenen, aktuellen Beitrag bezogen und die Statistik ist nunmal von 2009/2010 (ich habe keine brauchbare aktuellere gefunden). 

Ferner ging es mir mit der verlinkten Statistik darum, einen Zusammenhang zwischen der in der Studie (die von 2016) festgestellten unkritischen Berichterstattung und der Parteipräferenz der Journalisten darzulegen. 

Das ist ein Punkt den man teilen kann oder aber auch nicht.



JePe schrieb:


> Du hast einen Zusammenhang _behauptet_ und bist jeglichen Beweis fuer den behaupteten Zusammenhang schuldig geblieben. Bis es soweit ist, ist das einfach nur eine weitere steile These von Dir.



Ich habe eine Statistik vorgelegt (und damit schon mehr Quellen geliefert, als manch anderer Ersteller „steiler Thesen“ hier) und daraus Schlüsse gezogen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Sie sagt aus, welchen Parteien sich Ende 2009 die befragten 743 Journalisten nahegefuehlt haben, sonst gar nichts.



Sie sagt genau das aus, was sie behauptet. 

Und aus dieser Information kann man zusammen mit der Studie, die der TE verlinkt hat, eine Meinung zum Thema bilden. Es gibt Fakten (die wurden von mir verlinkt) und daraus habe ich einen Zusammenhang hergestellt. 

In diesem Zusammenhang sei nochmal an die Folge der Anstalt erinnert, wo dieser Zusammenhang bezüglich des Ukrainekonflikts auch hergestellt wurde.

Es gibt Journalisten die gewissen Denkfabriken nahestehen und die dann eine kritische Berichterstattung oder Distanz vermissen lassen. Einen ähnlichen Schluss ziehe ich zwischen der Parteipräferenz der Journalisten und der in der vom TE verlinkten Studie festgestellten unkritischen Berichterstattung der Medien.

Diese Meinung kann man teilen, oder aber (so wie du) ablehnen. Ist doch super, wäre ja langweilig, wenn wir alle die gleiche Meinung hätten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann haben die Leser wohl auch einfach „zu hohe Ansprüche“, wenn man sich Berichte über den Vertrauensverlust der Medien anschaut.


Ja, haben sie. Man sollte bei kritischen Fragen viele Quellen lesen und nicht nur einem Blatt Glauben schenken.
Der Job von Journalisten ist das Verbreiten von Gerüchten. Es gibt keinen wissenschaftlichen Anspruch an
Journalismus. 

Journalisten sind auch nicht schlauer als ihre Kundschaft, die nicht einmal in der Lage ist, eine Kriminalitäts-
statistik zu lesen und zu verstehen. Die dumme rechte Kundschaft will, dass Journalisten ihre dummen 
Gedanken bestätigen. So funktioniert Pressefreiheit aber nicht.



Poulton schrieb:


> ... sondern um die politische Selbstverortung von Journalisten, ist von 09/10.....


Wen interesssieren zehn Jahre alte Zahlen, wenn es um heute Artikel geht?



Poulton schrieb:


> Dazu noch der übliche Unsinn ala Chemtrail.....


Es gab doch längst eine indirekte offizielle Bestätigung, denn wie sollte ein Programm eingestellt werden, 
dass gar nichts existiert?
 Zu teuer und ineffizient: Regierung stellt umstrittenes Chemtrail-Programm ein


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, haben sie.



Ah der Leser ist also einfach nur zu dumm und der Journalist, weiß es besser? Dann haben die Blätter die sinkende Auflage auch voll und ganz verdient.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Job von Journalisten ist das Verbreiten von Gerüchten.



Interessante These. Gibt es für diese Einstellung nicht einen griffigen Begriff?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wen interesssieren zehn Jahre alte Zahlen, wenn es um heute Artikel geht?



Ich habe keine aktuelleren Zahlen aus einer guten, glaubwürdigen Quelle gefunden. 

Der Punkt ist doch der, dass die Studie, die der TE verlinkt hat, einen Istzustand feststellt. Es bleibt jedoch die Frage, woher dieser Istzustand resultiert.  

Ich wollte mit der von mir verlinkten Statistik einen Ansatzpunkt liefern.


----------



## JePe (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Die Studie, um die es hier anfangs ging, liest sich fuer mich deutlich differenzierter, als Du es darstellst und beschreibt ein sehr viel komplexeres Bild und einen sehr viel dynamischeren Prozess, als ich in Deinen Beitraegen hier wiederfinden kann. Allein deshalb halte ich es auch fuer stark vereinfachtes Wunschdenken, die Berichterstattung in eine Schublade stecken und der politischen Ausrichtung eines Teils der Journalisten zuschreiben zu wollen.

Ich kann nicht erkennen, wie eine Stichprobe zur (gefuehlten) Parteizugehoerigkeit (bei der der groesste Batzen sich gar keiner Partei zugehoerig gefuehlt haben will), mangelnde Distanz belegen soll und halte es auch fuer eine unzulaessige Verallgemeinerung aus z. B. dem Buzzword "Gruene" Kritiklosigkeit herbeizukonstruieren. Boris Palmer ist Grüner und ist bei der Frage nach dem Umgang mit Flüchtlingen in manchen Punkten kaum von Hotte Seehofer zu unterscheiden. Soll heissen - ich kann aus einem Parteibuch keine eindeutige politische Position herleiten. Eher noch bin ich geneigt zu glauben, dass es eine unveraendert grosse "Mitte" der Gesellschaft gibt, die sich zusehends weniger gegeneinander abgrenzen laesst und die an den Raendern von zunehmend radikalen bis extremen Parteien flankiert wird, die vielleicht besonders laut, aber eben nicht repraesentativ sind. Was sich dann eben auch in den Medien wiederfindet.

Passend zu dieser, meiner Gegenthese ist lt. einer von der Europaeischen Kommission beauftragten Studie aus dem November 2016 das Vertrauen der Deutschen in die Medien uebrigens wieder gestiegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ah der Leser ist also einfach nur zu dumm und der Journalist, weiß es besser? Dann haben die Blätter die sinkende Auflage auch voll und ganz verdient..


Der neue Stürmer wird es richten. er wird kommen, er wird dummen Menschen das geben, was sie lesen wollen und die Auflagen werden wieder steigen. So ist der Lauf der Dinge. Und man sitzt fassungslos vor der Entwicklung weg von Menschenrechten und dem Schutz der Schwachen. Aber so ist die deutsche Kultur, treten auf Schwache und Anbiedern an Starke. Das wird wieder ein böses Erwachen geben, wenn die Schwachen bemerken, gegen wen sich ihr populistisches Geschrei richtet.



JePe schrieb:


> Passend zu dieser, meiner Gegenthese ist lt. einer von der Europaeischen Kommission beauftragten Studie aus dem November 2016 das Vertrauen der Deutschen in die Medien uebrigens wieder gestiegen.


Vertrauen in die Medien zu haben ist tückisch. Wer nicht erkannt hat, dass Massenmedien wie Bild und Spiegel z.B. in der Wulffaffäre massiv Politik machten und damit Wahlen extrem beeinflussen, wird auch viele andere Dinge, in denen natürlich nicht abgewogen und objektiv berichtet wird, nicht verstehen. Es ist wie immer der mündige Bürger, der fehlt. Gäbe es ihn, wäre der Massenjournalismus anders.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



JePe schrieb:


> Passend zu dieser, meiner Gegenthese ist lt. einer von der Europaeischen Kommission beauftragten Studie aus dem November 2016 das Vertrauen der Deutschen in die Medien uebrigens wieder gestiegen.



Das Zauberwort in diesem Zusammenhang heißt „wieder“. 

Wird wohl seinen Grund haben, warum das Vertrauen gesunken ist. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die Medien unkritisch berichtet haben? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der neue Stürmer wird es richten. er wird kommen, er wird dummen Menschen das geben, was sie lesen wollen und die Auflagen werden wieder steigen. So ist der Lauf der Dinge. Und man sitzt fassungslos vor der Entwicklung weg von Menschenrechten und dem Schutz der Schwachen. Aber so ist die deutsche Kultur, treten auf Schwache und Anbiedern an Starke. Das wird wieder ein böses Erwachen geben, wenn die Schwachen bemerken, gegen wen sich ihr populistisches Geschrei richtet.



Wenn Argumente fehlen, Godwins Law geht immer 

Außerdem geht es nicht um den Stürmer, sondern um die Berichterstattung der Medien. Und die war halt einfach unkritisch und haben das wiedergegeben, was auch die Politik vollmundig behauptet hat.

Nennt man das dann eigentlich auch „Fake-News“? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem geht es nicht um den Stürmer, sondern um die Berichterstattung der Medien. Und die war halt einfach unkritisch und haben das wiedergegeben, was auch die Politik vollmundig behauptet hat.
> 
> Nennt man das dann eigentlich auch „Fake-News“? Fragen über Fragen.


Unkritisch für Dich, weil Deine menschenfeindliche Einstellungen nicht oft genug abgebildet wurde. Es geht in der Studie nicht um Inhalte, denn alle Farcetten wurden von unserer Presse abgebildet, sondern um statistische Häufung der Nachrichten. Es liegt also nur am Leser, sich umfassend zu informieren und nicht wenigen Zeitungen an den Lippen zu hängen. Das ist die Aussage der Studie. Du interpretierst sie anders. Kannst du machen

Ich zeige Dir die Konsequenzen auf. Bringt die AfD bald wieder ihren Stürmer auf den Markt, hättest Du die statistische Abgewogenheit und mit dem Schund die nächste richtige Quelle für phantasierende Verbreitung von Dumfug.

Nochmal für Dich, z.B. das Thema Kriminalität: Es reicht nicht, Zahlen zu schreiben, weil der dumme Leser, auch in diesem Forum, nicht in der Lage ist, sie zu verstehen. Gefährlich sind Männer von 15-40, völlig unabhängig vom Kulturkreis. Der Faktor der Straftaten liegt um Zehnerpotenzen höher, als von 80 jährigen Frauen. Wer kommt ins Land und warum muss man darum die Kriminalitätsstatistik sauber interpretieren? Macht man das als Journalist, kommt der übliche Stürmeranhänger und faselt von linksgrüner Relativierung. Also schreibt man weniger darüber, weil der dumme Leser nicht mündig genug ist, und schon schreit der nächste, dass nicht berichtet wird.

Zweites Thema sind die Kosten. 45 Familien in Deutschland halten 50% des Gesamtvermögens. Nähme man denen jedes Jahr 1% mittels Vermögenssteuern ab, wären sämtliche Kosten für die Flüchtlinge abgedeckt. Gegen wen tritt der typische Deutsche AfD Anhänger? Gegen die Millionen Schwachen oder gegen die 45 Reichen? Das ist unsere Kultur, dass sind unsere Werte und es ist zum Kotzen. Das Bild des hässlichen Deutschen, vor hundert Jahren immer wieder in der internationalen Presse veröffentlich, hat im kulturellen Kern stimmige Ursachen. Wir haben dieses Bild durch viele positive Veränderungen in den letztenJahrzehnten massiv zum Positiven hin verschoben, der Kern kommt aber langsam wieder an die Oberfläche.
Sozialchauvinismus: ein Alltagsproblem – oben buckeln und nach unten treten | Die Freiheitsliebe

Das viel beschworene Bild der Dichter und Denker ist doch genauso eine "journalistische Fakenews". Wann waren die hier Lesenden zuletzt in der Oper, wann im Theater, wann habt ihr Euer letztes Gedicht geschrieben? Und wie oft habt ihr auf Schwache getreten, und sei es nur verbal oder in Gedanken? Schaut in den Spiegel und denkt drüber nach.

Natürlich berichten unsere Medien subjektiv. Und es wird immer schlimmer, weil es aktuell nur noch vier große Medienkonzerne gibt. Und wer kontrolliert diese? Natürlich schreiben Journalisten weiterhin frei, aber trotzdem werden bestimmte Tendenzen vorgegeben. Und der Trend geht natürlich subtil in die Richtung, weiter auf die Schwachen einzudreschen. Und der Deutsche macht mit Freude mit, bis er bemerkt, was es für Konsequenzen haben wird. Was sind denn die Gesetze zu Hartz IV gewesen und was wird folgen? Bei den Flüchtlingen sind sich alle AfD-Wähler einig, dass freie Wohnortsuche abgeschafft werden muss. Und was kommt als nächstes? Der gemeine Hartz IV Empänger wird mit der selben Intension aus den Großstädten geschmissen und in billigen verlassenen Wohnraum auf dem Land abgeschoben. Lass dich überraschen, was die nächsten Jahre mit AfD im Bundestag bringen werden. Ich sehe und höre schon wieder "Politiker" vom Volksschädling schwadronieren. Lass Dich überraschen, das kommt wieder. Zum Kotzen


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Bild des hässlichen Deutschen, *vor hundert Jahren immer wieder in der internationalen Presse veröffentlich, hat im Kern stimmige Ursachen.* Wir haben dieses Bild durch viele positive Veränderungen massiv verändert, der Kern kommt aber langsam wieder an die Oberfläche.



Sorry, aber die Kausalität die du da reindichtest ist leider der reinste Blödsinn. Das Bild vom "hässlichen" Deutschen ist im ersten Weltkrieg als Propaganda entstanden und bezog sich vorrangig darauf das die Deutschen sich im Krieg wie Hunnen verhalten würden, also Zerstören, Morden, Plündern, Vergewaltigen, Brandschatzen täten.
Es besteht aber keine direkte Kausalität und wurde von den Veröffentlichern damals nicht in der Absicht hergestellt zur generellen Kultur, oder irgendwelchen "Werten" der Deutschen Gesellschaft als solche, die sich nicht belegbar von denen anderer europäischer Nationen unterschied.
Ziel war es in der eigenen Gesellschaft durch die propagandistische Aktion Angst vor dem Deutschen Soldaten und der Deutschen Eroberung zu schüren und so den Willen zum Widerstand der eigenen Bevölkerung zu stärken.

Dies als Beleg für irgend einen gesellschaftlich verankerten Zusammenhang zum "Hass auf Migranten", "Hass auf sozial Schwache", ect. zu nehmen ist entsprechend völlig abwägig, absurd und genauso stumpfe "Hetze" wie du sie inhaltlich einem "AfD-Stürmer" ausmalst,  somal du das gleiche Verhalten in nicht wesentlich anderer Form auch in anderen Ländern finden wirst. 
Zum Beispiel in Griechenland, wo die Bevölkerung lieber mit Merkel-Naziplakaten auf der Straße demonstriert und sich lauthals darüber beschwert das für den Flüchtling der aus der Türkei nach Griechenland kommt mehr getan wird als für sie, anstatt sich über schwerreiche griechische Reader aufzuregen, die bis heute ihre Steuern nicht bis kaum nachzahlen und zu Spotpreisen milionenschwere vom Staat veräußerte Grundstücke kaufen konnte, ect und den Griechischen Bürger / Staat an der Nase rumführen.

Oder nimm England, wo sich definitiv die letzten Jahre in Teilen der Bevölkerung eine Angst vor Überfremdung und Migranten entwickelt hat, die sich auch im Brexitvotum niedergeschlagen hat.
Nimm Ungarn, die in faschistoidester Manier Minderheiten wie die Roma schickanieren und diskriminieren.

Vieles davon nimmst du nur nicht wahr, weil du zum einen nicht täglich damit in Deutschland lebend konfrontiert wirst, es in Deutschen Medien, wohl nachvollziehbar, nicht präsent ist und in aller Regel Sprachen veröffentlicht wird (ungarisch, polnisch, rumänisch, griechisch, usw.) die du nicht sprichst und die dein "Aufnahmespektrum" entsprechend auch garnicht erreichen können.
Zudem mag auch eine Rolle spielen das es in den betroffenen Ländern selbst auch teilweise anders wahrgenommen wird als bei uns und speziellen vieleicht von dir und daher garnicht so sehr als die von dir wahrgenommene Problematik erachtet wird.

Jedenfalls, es gibt nicht so etwas wie eine verankerte Deutsche "Kultur von Fremdenhass und Hass auf Schwache", dagegen spricht schon der Umstand das die deutsche Geschichte diesbezüglich, bis 1933, nicht wesentlich anders verlief als in allen anderen europäischen Ländern. Juden wurden im Mittelalter auch in Frankreich, Ungarn, Böhmen, Östereich, Polen, oder England verfolgt. Spanien verfolgte im großen Stil während der Reconquista und Inquisition Muslime und ermordete, oder vertrieb sie auch. Hexen brannten fast überall (in den skandinavischen Ländern und Italien nur sehr wenige) in Europa regelmäßig bis in 1800 Jahrhundert. Imperialismus und mit ihm einhergehend die Ansicht vom kulturell und biologisch / genetisch überlegenen Europäer gab es auch in allen europäischen Kolonialnationen, genauso wie massivste Masaker und Gräultaten, man erinnere sich an das extrem unter dem Belgischen König Leopold II. Unter seiner Herrschaft wurden im Kongo die Bewohner Geiseln genommen, getötet, verstümmelt und vergewaltigt. Heute schätzt man das unter seiner Herrschaft im Kongo zwischen 1888 und 1908 zwischen 8 und 10 Millionen Kongonesen umgekommen sind, 50% der damaligen Bevölkerung in 20 Jahren.
Das ist ein Masaker das an Abscheulichkeit, Terror und Ausmaß dem der Nazis kaum nachsteht.

Die Ideen hinter dem Faschismus war etwas das sich nach dem großen Börsencrash 1929 überall in Europa, aber auch in den USA, ausbreitete und Zulauf / Anhänger fand und man sollte da auch mal nicht vergessen, das erste Land indem der Faschismus mit seine Werten / Vorstellungen erfolgreich die Macht an sich riss nicht Deutschland hieß, sondern bereits 11 Jahre früher, 1922, Italien war.
Eines der Länder das auf der Siegerseite des ersten Weltkriegs stand. 
Aber es gab Ende der 1920 und in den 1930er Jahren auch immer mal wieder Zeitfenster da hätte der Faschismus vieleicht sogar in einem Land wie Frankreich, oder den USA genügend Anhänger finden und die Macht an sich reißen können.

Bzw. in den USA war vieles bereits in den 1920er und 1930er Jahren im Grunde gelebter Rassismus und Faschismus, nur halt unter dem Deckmantel der Demokratie, man denke an den damals in der amerikanischen Gesellschaft sehr weit verbreiteten Standpunkt das farbige Menschen minderwertig seien (das betraf nicht nur Afrikaner, sondern durchaus auch Asiaten, wie die Japaner). Kaum einer störte sich an der Gewalt und Hinrichtungen, die Gruppen wie der Ku Klux Klan damals gegen Afro-Amerikaner praktizierten, oder die alltägliche Diskriminierung von Afro-Amerikanern in Schule, Job, Gesellschaft und auch vor dem Gesetz. Vieles davon war garnicht mal so weit ab von dem wie man Juden in den 1930er und frühen 1940er Jahren in Deutschland behandelte, nur das Afro-Amerikaner keinen gelben Stern tragen mussten, weil man sie auch so klar diferenzieren konnte, bis hin das die meisten weißen Amerikaner, ganz ohne, wie in Deutschland, direkten staatlichen Druck, damals nie auf die Idee gekommen wären im Geschäft eines Afro-Amerikaners einzukaufen.
Oder man erinnere sich an den schon damals stark überzogenen Nationalismus in den USA, der die Überlegenheit der eigenen Werte / Kultur und Errungenschaften inzinierte und bis heute inziniert.
Findet es sich aber durchaus auch in der Art wie die USA mit politischen Gegnern (McCarthy Ära, Muslime heute) und Kriegsgegnern (Japanern, Vietnamesen, Koreanern, Chinesen, Muslimen, ect.) umgehen wieder, wo Folter und teilweise Menschenunwürdige Behandlungen auch nicht unbedingt Ausnahmen waren / sind und eine Menschenwürdige Behandlung dir nur in der Regel zustand / zusteht wenn du weiß warst / bist. 

Es gab damals auch weitreichende Sympathien für die Europäischen Faschisten, vor allem für die Deutschen, in den USA.
Schriftsteller wie Ezra Pound, oder die Fliegerlegende Charles Lindbergh, oder Henry Ford waren große Bewunderer und finanzielle Förder des europäischen Faschismus und haben ihn unterstützt.
Man störte sich in den USA garnicht so sehr an der Idiologie der Nazis, ihrem völkischen (extremen nationalen Denken, ihrem Anti-Kommunismus), das weckte bis zu einem gewissen Grad sogar Sympathien. Das was die USA ehr störte war Hitlers Kriegstreiberei gegen andere europäische, nicht kommunistische, Staaten und die Verfolgung der Juden und die teilweise antikapitalistischen Parolen früherer Jahre, die aber später im praktischen kaum eine Rolle spielten.

Das einzige was die USA damals von Faschistischen Staaten wie Spanien unterschied war, das man keine Diktatur war, sondern rassistisch / faschistische Idiologie unter dem Deckmantel der Demokratie offen lebte.

Auch sollte man nicht vergessen das später im Zweiten Weltkrieg auf Seiten der Faschisten Millionen Ausländer in der Wehrmacht und Waffen-SS kämpften, alleine in der Wehrmacht 1941 aktiv an der Ostfront bereits 1 Million Mann, was sich in den Folgejahren auf bis zu 2 Millionen Mann erhöhte.
Hinzu kommen viele weitere die in Polizeieinheiten, zur Bekämpfung von Partisanen und der Waffen-SS gedient haben.
Auf dem Höhepunkt wird vermutet war jeder Dritte auf deutscher Seite in Uniform an der Ostfront Ausländer.

Darunter waren nicht nur Ungarn, Rumänen, oder Italiener, sondern auch Flamen(Niederländer), Franzosen, Spanier, Dänen, Norweger, Schweden, Schweizer, Finnen, Ukrainer, Krim-Tataren, Litauer, Estländer, Wallonen(Belgier), Jugoslawen, ja sogar einige US-amerikanische Bürger, Kanadier, Iren, Inder, Türken und viele weitere.
Nicht wenige von ihnen weil sie von dieser Idiologie überzeugt waren, oder gegen die kommunistische Besatzung / Bedrohung ihrer Länder kämpfen wollten, aber auch für den Kampf gegen ihre Kolonialherren und die meisten davon haben sich gemein gemacht mit den Verbrechen die in Wehrmacht, Polizei und Waffen-SS in besetzen Gebieten begangen wurden.

(Nur mal so am Rande, falls es jemanden interessiert. Der folgende Auszug skizziert etwas die Motive und Herrkunft der Freiwilligen, aber beschäftigt sich primär auch damit wie es mit polnischen Angehörigen während des zweiten Weltkriegs in Deutschen Reihen aussah: Jerzy Kochanowski: Polen in die Wehrmacht? Zu einem wenig erforschten Aspekt der nationalsozialistischen Besatzungspolitik 1939-1945. Eine Problemskizze - Katholische Universitat Eichstatt-Ingolstadt )

Der Kalte Krieg hat menschenverachtende Ansichten von Fremdenhass und Hass auf den sozial Schwachen dann vieleicht etwas überdeckt, auch weil es ein weltumspannender Kampf zweier "weißer" Systeme war, vorhanden war er aber auf beiden Seiten. Afrika und Asien waren nie gleichberechtige Partner im Kalten Krieg.

Und heute? Heute sehen wir faschistoide Züge nicht nur in Deutschland, finden die Parolen nicht nur hier Anklang sondern in Polen, in Ungarn, in Frankreich, wo einer Le Pen nicht soviel gefehlt hat um Präsident zu werden.
Wie passt das ohne eine lange "Kultur", ein generell nährbarer Boden in der Gesellschaft, ins Bild?
"Turboradikalisierung" wie bei islamistischen Terroristen? "Faschisten / Rassisten"führerschein in 4 Wochen?
Nein, wohl kaum.
Viel mehr ist es so das du egal in welches Land du schaust überall diese Grundeinstellung der Ablehnung gegenüber Fremden, Hass und das treten nach Schwächeren finden wirst, ob USA, Frankreich, Deutschland, Polen, Russland, Korea, oder Saudi Arabien.
Es ist ein genereller negativer Bestandteil menschlicher Eigenschaft und natürlichen Verhaltens, Dominanzgebahren, Herachie, seine Position verteidigen zu wollen und fremde Dinge, die man nicht einschätzen kann und bedrohlich sein könnten abzublocken. Sicher aber ist es kein Ergebnis langer kultureller Prägung und absolut keine Besonderheit / Eigenheit eines "hässlichen" Deutschen / Deutschlands.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Ich bin auf dem Sprung, darum nur kurz ein Kommentare hierzu, den Rest lese ich später


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Kausalität die du da reindichtest ist leider der reinste Blödsinn. Das Bild vom "hässlichen" Deutschen ist im ersten Weltkrieg als Propaganda entstanden und bezog sich vorrangig darauf das die Deutschen sich im Krieg wie Hunnen verhalten würden, also Zerstören, Morden, Plündern, Vergewaltigen, Brandschatzen täten..


Das ist das Bild, was hier im Land vermittelt werden soll, wird dem Begriff aber nicht gerecht. Die Basis ist viel älter und geht auf preußischen Milatirismus und blindes Gehorsam sowie überbordende und menschenfeindliche Verwaltung zurück. Frag Franzosen, was sie von unserer Kultur hielten. Wo sind unsere Generalstreiks im Kampf für gerechte Verteilung? Ich habe die Zeilen mit bedacht geschrieben und war mir klar, dass es massiven Widerstand gibt. Es ist heute auch ganz anders, aber die alte Fratze schaut immer wieder hervor, wenn ich mir z.B. die extremen Reaktionen auf Kriegsflüchtlinge in bestimmten Bundesländern anschaue, wenn ich brennende Asylantenheime sehe etc. Treten nach unten, buckeln nach oben. So war es, es gab einen kurzen Versuch der Besserung, und es scheint wieder zukommen


----------



## Klinge Xtream (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gab doch längst eine indirekte offizielle Bestätigung, denn wie sollte ein Programm eingestellt werden,  dass gar nichts existiert?
> Zu teuer und ineffizient: Regierung stellt umstrittenes Chemtrail-Programm ein



Nette Satire 

Da schau ich mir aber lieber die seriösen links vom Poulton an. Ich meine wer holt seine Informationen nicht von PSIRAM, Amadeu-Antonio- Stiftung & anderen glaubwürdigen Quellen, die von ehemaligen und neu angeworbenen Mitarbeitern der ****** (reimt sich auf Hasi  ) betrieben werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Basis ist viel älter und geht auf preußischen Milatirismus und blindes Gehorsam sowie überbordende und menschenfeindliche Verwaltung zurück.



Das war in England aber nicht viel anders. Auch dort gab es bis ins frühe 20 Jahrhundert eine ausgeprägte Verwaltung, mit einem geringen Wert des Einzelnen, sowie eine exorbitanten Stellenwert des Militärs in Form der Marine (Royal Navy) bis in die bürgerliche Gesellschaft.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Frag Franzosen, was sie von unserer Kultur hielten.



Wann, also über welchen Zeitpunkt, sollte ich ihn da fragen?
Denn die die Deutsch / Französischen Beziehungen waren lange von einer tief sitzenden "Erb"feindschaft zwischen beiden Ländern geprägt, die die Beziehungen immer wieder belasteten. Da könntest du genauso gut einen Russen vor 40-50 Jahren bitten dir zu sagen was er von der amerikanischen Kultur hält, oder einen Bewohner des Kongo was er 1900 wohl von der belgischen Kultur (siehe meinen Post zuvor) gehalten haben mag. 

Die Engländer hatten zum Beispiel lange eine sehr gute Meinung von Preußen / Deutschland und seiner "Kultur", aber da gab es auch keine lange zurückreichende Feindschaft zwischen beiden Ländern, bzw. waren die Beziehungen eigentlich immer bis 1900 "verhältnismäßig" gut.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo sind unsere Generalstreiks im Kampf für gerechte Verteilung?



Wo sind sie in den USA? Wo sind sie in England, wo in Mexiko, wo in Griechenland, oder Polen, oder sovielen anderen Ländern westlicher Lebensstandards und Kultur?
Es gibt keinen, nicht mal in westlichen Ländern, allgemeingültigen Maßstab für aufgeschlossenes Verhalten, oder der Einforderung sozialer Standards, ect. , wie du ihn hier einzuforderst, bzw. in Deutschland als mangelhaft / fehlend tadelst.

Das mag, da stimme ich dir zu, traurig sein, aber eben irgendwo auch logisch. Länder sind nicht normiert, du hast nicht überall gleiche Standards und Bedingungen, es ist eben kein Ameisenbau um es mal so auszudrücken.  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe die Zeilen mit bedacht geschrieben und war mir klar, dass es massiven Widerstand gibt. Es ist heute auch ganz anders, aber die alte Fratze schaut immer wieder hervor, wenn ich mir z.B. die extremen Reaktionen auf Kriegsflüchtlinge in bestimmten Bundesländern anschaue, wenn ich brennende Asylantenheime sehe etc. Treten nach unten, buckeln nach oben. So war es, es gab einen kurzen Versuch der Besserung, und es scheint wieder zukommen



Es war nie weg, auch vor 30 Jahren nicht, nur ist es nicht aufgefallen solange es keinen gestört hat, weil es keine Flüchtlinge / "Probleme" in dem Ausmaß gab.
Das ist aber, wie ich schon ausgeführt habe, nichts was für Deutschland im speziellen "besonders" wäre, das betrifft alle Länder in gleichen Maße. Immerhin sollte man meinen müssten andere europäische Länder, wenn sie schon zum Beispiel nicht den Makel des Deutschen Faschismus selbst begangen haben, daraus gelernt haben wohin so etwas führt, somal viele davon ja zumindest direkt oder indriekt betroffen waren.


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Engländer hatten zum Beispiel lange eine sehr gute Meinung von Preußen / Deutschland und seiner "Kultur", aber da gab es auch keine lange zurückreichende Feindschaft zwischen beiden Ländern, bzw. waren die Beziehungen eigentlich immer bis 1900 "verhältnismäßig" gut.


Ich mein mich auch daran erinnern zu können, dass bis zum Ersten Weltkrieg bestimmte Gegenden Deutschlands, wie z.B. der Schwarzwald, beim englischen Adel und (wohlhaberenden) Bürgertum gerne und oft genutzte "Kur"orte gewesen sind.


----------



## Taskmaster (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Zum Bruch Englands mit Deutschland kam es in der Tat durch den 1. Weltkrieg. Davor war man ziemlich stark verbunden. Nicht zuletzt, weil Kaiser Wilhelm II Enkel der britischen Königin Victoria, die britische Königsfamilie deutscher Abstammung ist.
Kuriose Randinfo: weil Premierminister David Lloyd George den König George V. mal "meinen kleinen deutschen Freund" genannt haben soll (dieser soll dann geantwortet haben: "Ich will verflucht sein, wenn ich ein Ausländer bin!"), hat er wenig später den Familiennamen von "Saxe-Coburg-Gotha" in das heute für uns alle bekannte "Windsor" geändert.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. März 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Folgenden Artikel kann ich nur mal empfehlen zu lesen:



> Die Zombie-Republik. DDR reloaded
> 
> Seit  langem wurde nicht mehr so heftig auf die ‚Ostdeutschen‘ geschimpft wie  nach der letzten Bundestagswahl. Es wurde versucht, die Ursachen für die  Wut in der DDR-Vergangenheit zu finden. Dabei ist die politische  Nutzung dieser Vergangenheit selbst ein Phänomen der Gegenwart: über die  Zombie-Republik als ‚deutsche‘ Selbstdekonstruktion.
> 
> http://geschichtedergegenwart.ch/die-zombie-republik-ddr-reloaded/



Und ja, er hat durchaus indirekt etwas mit dem Blick und die mediale Instrumentalisierung von "Ausländern" zu tun. 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Zum Bruch Englands mit Deutschland kam es in  der Tat durch den 1. Weltkrieg. Davor war man ziemlich stark verbunden.  Nicht zuletzt, weil Kaiser Wilhelm II Enkel der britischen Königin  Victoria, die britische Königsfamilie deutscher Abstammung ist.
> Kuriose Randinfo: weil Premierminister David Lloyd George den König  George V. mal "meinen kleinen deutschen Freund" genannt haben soll  (dieser soll dann geantwortet haben: "Ich will verflucht sein, wenn ich  ein Ausländer bin!"), hat er wenig später den Familiennamen von  "Saxe-Coburg-Gotha" in das heute für uns alle bekannte "Windsor"  geändert.



Zur Namensänderung kam es während des 1. Weltkrieg. David Lloyd George warf George V. vor, wegen seiner deutschen Abstammung, mit den Deutschen zu sympatisieren und für sie zu spionieren und George V. hatte nach dem Vorwurf die Befürchtung das der Rückhalt für das englische Königshaus in der Bevölkerung sinken könnte, bzw. beschädigt wird, weshalb er den Namen geändert hat um die Verbundenheit mit dem englischen Volk zu bekräftigen.


----------



## Taskmaster (28. März 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zur Namensänderung kam es während des 1. Weltkrieg. David Lloyd George warf George V. vor, wegen seiner deutschen Abstammung, mit den Deutschen zu sympatisieren und für sie zu spionieren und George V. hatte nach dem Vorwurf die Befürchtung das der Rückhalt für das englische Königshaus in der Bevölkerung sinken könnte, bzw. beschädigt wird, weshalb er den Namen geändert hat um die Verbundenheit mit dem englischen Volk zu bekräftigen.



Nein, denn das hätte auch Lloyd George nicht gewagt. Diese Aussprüche hätte ich dann gerne mal als Zitat von dir belegt.
Den Ablauf kannst du dir glamourös aufbereitet auch gerne hier noch mal durchlesen:
So kamen die Windsors zu ihrem Namen | STYLEBOOK


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Nach aktueller Studie der Bundesagentur für Arbeit haben 55,2% aller erwerbsfähigen ALG II Empfänger einen Migrationshintergrund (4,26 Mio. Menschen galten im Februar als erwerbsfähige ALG II Bezieher).
2013 waren es noch 43%, also eine Steigerung von 12,2% in rund 4 Jahren.
Die BfA begründet diese Steigerung unter anderem mit dem verstärkten Flüchtlingszuzug der letzten Jahre und bezeichnet diesen Anstieg als nicht überraschend, da vielen Migranten Sprachkentnisse und / oder Qualifikationen fehlen würden, um direkt nach dem Asylverfahren eine Arbeit zu finden:

Sozialsystem: Mehr als jeder zweite Hartz-IV-Bezieher hat Migrationshintergrund - WELT

Halfte der erwerbsfahigen Hartz-IV-Empfanger mit Migrationshintergrund | WEB.DE


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Und was soll uns das jetzt sagen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Genau das was Nightslaver geschrieben hat. Ist sein Text missverständlich?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau das was Nightslaver geschrieben hat. Ist sein Text missverständlich?



Dass die Flüchtlinge ALG2 bekommen? Ist doch logisch. Was sollen sie denn sonst bekommen? Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass die Flüchtlinge ALG2 bekommen? Ist doch logisch. Was sollen sie denn sonst bekommen? Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen?



Warum fragst du dann, wenn es logisch ist?


----------



## Taskmaster (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Toll, danke für die Verlinkung auf WELT. Jetzt musste ich dort auch noch lesen, was schon lange zu befürchten war, aber eigentlich für zu abwegig gehalten wurde: CDU und die LINKE sind in Brandenburg auf Koalitionskurs.


> Die Brandenburger CDU sei bereit, die politische Farbenlehre zu erweitern und über Grenzen hinweg zu denken. Mit der SPD in ihrer jetzigen Form sei ein Neuanfang unmöglich, sagte der CDU-Landeschef. Senftleben betonte, dass die Zusammenarbeit mit der Linken im Parlament bei allen inhaltlichen Widersprüchen funktioniere. Das sei eine Qualität, die auch entscheidend sei. Denkbar sei zudem, dass in einer Koalition jede Partei Zugeständnisse mache, aber daneben auch eigene Akzente setzen könne. Brandenburgs Linkspartei-Chefin Diana Golze hatte vor wenigen Tagen ein Bündnis mit der CDU ebenfalls nicht ausgeschlossen.


Auf der Bundesebene mimt man zwar den Geschockten, aber das darf man wohl als Show abtun. Hinter den Kulissen dürfte man mit Spannung beobachten, wie die Presse und die Meinungsumfragen reagieren.
Es kommt nicht mehr auf die Schnittmengen der Inhalte an, es geht nur noch um das "reibungslose" Regieren. Politische Überzeugung (so überhaupt noch vorhanden) dürfte ein weiteres Mal von der CDU zugunsten der Bequemlichkeit geopfert werden. Die CDU hat wirklich alle eigenen Inhalte und ihre Würde verloren. Soll sich keiner wundern, dass sich die Menschen von der Politik angewidert abwenden, sich nicht mehr repräsentiert fühlen.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum fragst du dann, wenn es logisch ist?



Weil man es den Leuten ja vor Augen führen muss, die es ablehnen, dass Menschen, die in Deutschland leben, Unterstützung bekommen sollen.
Sie leben jetzt hier. Sie dürfen aber nicht arbeiten, solange der Status nicht geklärt ist. Von was sollen die Menschen also leben? Einbrüche? Überfälle? Plünderung?
Oder sollten sie nicht lieber ALG2 bekommen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil man es den Leuten ja vor Augen führen muss, die es ablehnen, dass Menschen, die in Deutschland leben, Unterstützung bekommen sollen.



Warum muss man das jemanden vor Augen führen? Es wurden lediglich Zahlen genannt. Wie diese Zahlen zu interpretieren sind, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie leben jetzt hier. Sie dürfen aber nicht arbeiten, solange der Status nicht geklärt ist. Von was sollen die Menschen also leben? Einbrüche? Überfälle? Plünderung?
> Oder sollten sie nicht lieber ALG2 bekommen?



Man könnte sie zurückführen bzw. neue gar nicht erst reinlassen. Ist auch eine Möglichkeit (eine die von fast allen anderen Länder auch erfolgreich praktiziert wird).


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil man es den Leuten ja vor Augen führen muss, die es ablehnen, dass Menschen, die in Deutschland leben, Unterstützung bekommen sollen.
> Sie leben jetzt hier. *Sie dürfen aber nicht arbeiten, solange der Status nicht geklärt ist. *Von was sollen die Menschen also leben? Einbrüche? Überfälle? Plünderung?
> Oder sollten sie nicht lieber ALG2 bekommen?





Gratulation Inhalt nicht gelesen, oder verstanden.  
Da steht eindeutig* nach Abschluss des Asylverfahrens* (extra nochmal für dich deutlich gemacht) im Artikel, natürlich dürfen diese Personen dann arbeiten, weil ihr Status geklärt ist.
Der Grund warum die Leute trotzdem nicht arbeiten (können) nennt die BfA aber auch, mangelnde Deutschkentnisse, bzw. Qualifikationen.
Diese Personen beziehen also ALG II weil sie schlicht auf dem Arbeitsmarkt chancenlos sind und nicht weil sie nicht arbeiten dürfen.

*edit*
Hier auch extra nochmal vom BAMF für dich Threshold:


> Anerkannte Asylbewerberinnen und -bewerber, die vom Bundesamt einen *positiven Bescheid* erhalten haben, dürfen grundsätzlich *uneingeschränkt* als Beschäftigte arbeiten und auch einer selbstständigen Tätigkeit nachgehen.
> 
> BAMF - Bundesamt fur Migration und Fluchtlinge  -  FAQ: Zugang zum Arbeitsmarkt fur gefluchtete Menschen


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Grund warum die Leute trotzdem nicht arbeiten (können) nennt die BfA aber auch, mangelnde Deutschkentnisse, bzw. Qualifikationen.
> Diese Personen beziehen also ALG II weil sie schlicht auf dem Arbeitsmarkt chancenlos sind und nicht weil sie nicht arbeiten dürfen.



Ja, dann schickt die Menschen doch in einen Kurs. Gebt ihnen Hilfe.
wo ist das Problem?
Natürlich müsste man den Unternehmen auch mal mitteilen, dass ein Mohammed die Arbeit genauso gut erledigen kann wie ein Andreas.

Das ist doch das allgemeine Problem hier in Deutschland.
Es wird nichts in Bildung gesteckt sondern es wird den Unternehmen, die schon Geld haben in den Arsch geblasen.
Oder wie ist es zu erklären, dass noch kein VW Vorstand im Knast hockt und VW für den Betrug Nachbesserungen anbieten muss?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, dann schickt die Menschen doch in einen Kurs. Gebt ihnen Hilfe.
> wo ist das Problem?
> Natürlich müsste man den Unternehmen auch mal mitteilen, dass ein Mohammed die Arbeit genauso gut erledigen kann wie ein Andreas.



Wenn Mohammed aber schlechter Deutsch spricht und eine schlechtere Qualifikation hat, als Andreas, was dann?



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder wie ist es zu erklären, dass noch kein VW Vorstand im Knast hockt und VW für den Betrug Nachbesserungen anbieten muss?



Vielleicht weil bisher noch kein Urteil ergangen ist? Oder wie stellst du dir das vor?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn Mohammed aber schlechter Deutsch spricht und eine schlechtere Qualifikation hat, als Andreas, was dann?



Wie gesagt, die Studie besagt, dass der Staat versagt hat. 
Findest du das gut?
Ich nicht. Und es geht erst mal darum, dass man den Leuten eine Chance gibt.

Und wie immer verdrehst du alles. Es geht darum, dass bei gleicher Qualifikation der Andreas eher genommen wird als der Mohammed. Der Mohammed wird selbst dann nicht eingestellt, wenn seine Qualifikationen besser sind.
Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund haben beruflich das gleiche Problem wie Frauen -- sie werden als Zweitklassig angesehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil bisher noch kein Urteil ergangen ist? Oder wie stellst du dir das vor?



Vielleicht weil noch nicht mal ermittelt wird?
die niedersächsische Regierung tut ja alles, damit nichts passiert.
Und von der Bundesregierung kommt genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder wie ist es zu erklären, dass noch kein VW Vorstand im Knast hockt und VW für den Betrug Nachbesserungen anbieten muss?


Weil Schland in punkto Verbraucherschutz nicht Weltspitze und die Autolobby ganz dicke mit CDU/CSU/Kristina-Schröder-Jugend sowie der SPD ist. So dass zumindest auf nationaler Ebene nicht so schnell die Ermöglichung von Sammelklagen zu erwarten ist und ein angemessenes Unternehmensstrafrecht kommt.
Verbraucherrechte? Wo kommen wir denn da hin?


----------



## Tengri86 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Poulton schrieb:


> Weil Schland in punkto Verbraucherschutz nicht Weltspitze ist und die Autolobby ganz dicke mit CDU/CSU/Kristina-Schröder-Jugend ist, so das zumindest auf nationaler Ebene nicht so schnell so etwas wie Sammelklagen und ein angemessenes Unternehmensstrafrecht kommt.



Die Kunden + Steuerzahler werden das schon bezahlen *hust* sind ja nicht hier in USA  wo VW alles zurückkaufen und viele Mrd. USD bereitstellen muss 
VW-Parkplatze in den USA: Hier versauern 300.000 zuruckgekaufte Diesel-Autos - WELT


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie immer verdrehst du alles. Es geht darum, dass bei gleicher Qualifikation der Andreas eher genommen wird als der Mohammed. Der Mohammed wird selbst dann nicht eingestellt, wenn seine Qualifikationen besser sind.



Tja, dafür gibt es das AGG. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund haben beruflich das gleiche Problem wie Frauen -- sie werden als Zweitklassig angesehen.



Siehe Absatz zuvor. AGG.



Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil noch nicht mal ermittelt wird? die niedersächsische Regierung tut ja alles, damit nichts passiert. Und von der Bundesregierung kommt genau das Gegenteil.



Jeder in Deutschland kann doch Anzeige erstatten. Auch du. Also wenn es dich stört, dann erstatte doch Anezige.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jeder in Deutschland kann doch Anzeige erstatten. Auch du. Also wenn es dich stört, dann erstatte doch Anezige.



Keine Sorge, das haben schon andere gemacht. Nur passiert nichts, weil die bestehende Regierung alles dafür tut, um derartiges zu verhindern.
Und die Autokonzerne versuchen das auszusitzen. Also wie immer, wenn es um Verantwortung geht -- keiner ist der Erste.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Threshold schrieb:


> Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund haben beruflich das gleiche Problem wie Frauen -- sie werden als Zweitklassig angesehen.



Aha, Deutschland hat versagt weil jemand in seinem Heimatland vieleicht nur gelernt hat Reissäcke von A nach B zu schleppen und darüber hinaus keine Qualifikation erworben hat, aber gerne nach Deutschland will um hier Geld zu verdienen und gut zu leben, wie er es vieleicht auch auf Irgenwelchen Rattenfängerseiten von Schleusern in Social Media zu sehen bekommt?

Und seit wann ist es das versagen eines Staates wenn ich nicht die Sprache des Landes lerne? Glaube kaum das mir in Ghana jemand einen kostenlosen Sprachkurs gibt um die Landessprache zu lernen, das ist schon bis zu einem gewissen Grad Luxus was man hier diesbezüglich bietet und entbindet nunmal nicht davon sich auch selbst hinzusetzen und die Landessprache zu erlernen.

Und nein Threshold, Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund werden in Deutschland nicht als zweitklassig angesehen, wenn und das ist die Bedingung, sie gut Deutsch können und eine gute Qualifikation besitzen, das trifft aber eben auch auf genug Personen nicht zu und die landen dann in Harz IV.

Das einzige wo Deutschland wirklich versagt ist bei einem Einwanderungsgesetz, aber das ist auch das einzige...

Und das Frauen als zweitklassige Arbeitskräfte angesehen werden, dafür hast du doch sicher auch Belege, ich kenne jedenfalls schon lange nicht mehr das jemand bei gleicher Qualifikation lieber einen Mann einstellt als eine Frau.
Aber vieleich liegt das auch daran das Ostdeutschland da dem Westen einfach durch die DDR 40 Jahre Vorsprung hat, schließlich hatten wir nicht den Luxus sie, wegen des permanenten Fachkräftemangels, hinter dem Herd zu lassen.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Ach so, also sind wir wieder an dem Punkt angelangt, dass alle Menschen, die nach Deutschland kommen, nur Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind und vom Staat leben wollen?
Echt? Wieder alle über einen Kamm scheren?
Man dreht sich wieder im Kreis, wie schon vor gefühlt 1000 Seiten in 10 anderen Threads.


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber vieleich liegt das auch daran das Ostdeutschland da dem Westen einfach durch die DDR 40 Jahre Vorsprung hat.


So langsam habe ich den Eindruck, dass im WiPoWi gefühlt die Hälfte aller Schreiber aus den neuen Bundesländern sind bzw. daher stammen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, also sind wir wieder an dem Punkt angelangt, dass alle Menschen, die nach Deutschland kommen, nur Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind und vom Staat leben wollen?
> Echt? Wieder alle über einen Kamm scheren?
> Man dreht sich wieder im Kreis, wie schon vor gefühlt 1000 Seiten in 10 anderen Threads.



Ach so, sind wir wieder an dem Punkt angelangt, dass man Dinge reindichtet die garnicht geschrieben stehen?

Ich habe nirgends geschrieben das alle nur in die Sozialsysteme migrieren wollen, aber es ist nunmal Fakt das wer halt daheim nichts ausreichendes gelernt hat auch in Deutschland schlechte Perspektiven hat Arbeit zu bekommen.
Mit Null Berufsbildung und evt. sogar noch mieserabler Schulbildung ist halt nichts mit großes Geld im reichen Deutschland verdienen und das wollen halt viele gerne, die hierher kommen und müssen dann halt feststellen das es in ALG II endet und wir können nunmal nicht jedem eine Ausbildung und Schulbildung verpassen, wo der Heimatstaat versagt hat.



Poulton schrieb:


> So langsam habe ich den Eindruck, dass im WiPoWi  gefühlt die Hälfte aller Schreiber aus den neuen Bundesländern sind bzw.  daher stammen.



Na damit kannst du mich nicht meinen, ich komme schließlich aus Preußen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien wÃ¤hrend der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das haben schon andere gemacht. Nur passiert nichts, weil die bestehende Regierung alles dafür tut, um derartiges zu verhindern.
> Und die Autokonzerne versuchen das auszusitzen. Also wie immer, wenn es um Verantwortung geht -- keiner ist der Erste.



Auf Deutsch, es gibt keine Urteil. Warum genau soll jetzt jemand in den Knast gehen, wenn es keine Urteile gibt?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, also sind wir wieder an dem Punkt angelangt, dass alle Menschen, die nach Deutschland kommen, nur Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind und vom Staat leben wollen?
> Echt? Wieder alle über einen Kamm scheren?
> Man dreht sich wieder im Kreis, wie schon vor gefühlt 1000 Seiten in 10 anderen Threads.



Lustig, wo Nightslaver nichts dergleichen geschrieben hat.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach so, sind wir wieder an dem Punkt angelangt, dass man Dinge reindichtet die garnicht geschrieben stehen?



Du wärst ja nicht der erste, bei dem das passiert.


----------



## JePe (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Nachdem Alice-im-Muselland vom Bund deutscher Maedels, die gerade noch ueber Messermaenner, Kopftuchmaedchen und sonstige Taugenichtse geschimpft hat, eigentlich Merkel vor Gericht stellen wollte, versucht man es jetzt eine Nummer kleiner und organklagt stattdessen in Karlsruhe wegen einer behaupteten Verletzung der Mitbestimmungsrechte des Parlamentes. Nicht unerwaehnt bleiben sollte dabei, dass die behauptete Verletzung der Mitbestimmungsrechte des Parlamentes 2015 zu einer Zeit passiert ist, in der selbiges noch AfD-freie Zone war und das dass Bundesverfassungsgerichtsgesetz vorschreibt, dass eine hierauf gerichtete Klage binnen 6 Monate nach Bekanntwerden eingereicht werden muesse. Also mal wieder viel Tam Tam, das vorhersehbar zu nicht fuehren wird - ausser zu lautem Wehklagen, dass man beim Marsch durch die Institutionen zum Arsch durch die Institutionen gemacht wurde. OfD. Opfer fuer Deutschland, sponsored by Steuerzahler.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Soviel Argumentum ad hominem in einem kleinen Beitrag. Gott, muss der Stachel tief sitzen 

Solche Beiträge versüßen einem doch erst den Tag


----------



## JePe (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Ist das ein Trinkspiel? So oft, wie Du _argumentum ad hominem_ (wird kleingeschrieben) sagst, koennte man es fast denken. Davon, dass es hier - wie meistens - offenkundiger Quatsch ist, mal abgesehen.

Aber es freut mich, wenn ich Deinen Tag reicher gemacht habe. In diesem Sinne: Prosit!


----------



## Don-71 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Soviel Argumentum ad hominem in einem kleinen Beitrag. Gott, muss der Stachel tief sitzen
> 
> Solche Beiträge versüßen einem doch erst den Tag



Du bist anscheinend geistig nicht in der Lager zu erfassen, was gemeint ist!
Da der Bundestag nie daran gehindert wurde zu handeln oder Gesetze zu erlassen (er hat ja auch nach der Flüchtlingskrise 2015 getagt), ist einmal die Frist schon längst abgelaufen, und zum zweiten kann die AfD schlecht ein nicht handeln eines Bundestages  einklagen, in dem sie gar nicht vertreten war, das weiß man schon im 3. Semester Jura, wenn man den kleinen öffentlich-rechtlichen Schein macht, da wird soches Grundwissen abgefragt!


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



JePe schrieb:


> Ist das ein Trinkspiel? So oft, wie Du _argumentum ad hominem_ (wird kleingeschrieben) sagst, koennte man es fast denken. Davon, dass es hier - wie meistens - offenkundiger Quatsch ist, mal abgesehen.
> 
> Aber es freut mich, wenn ich Deinen Tag reicher gemacht habe. In diesem Sinne: Prosit!



Wenn man sonst nichts mehr findet, ist es halt die Rechtschreibung. Wenn es dafür doch nur ein (im besten Falle lateinisches) Sprichwort geben würde 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist anscheinend geistig nicht in der Lager zu erfassen, was gemeint ist!



Da du ja offensichtlich mehr Geisteskraft hast, als ich, erleuchte mich bitte.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Da der Bundestag nie daran gehindert wurde zu handeln oder Gesetze zu erlassen (er hat ja auch nach der Flüchtlingskrise 2015 getagt), ist einmal die Frist schon längst abgelaufen, und zum zweiten kann die AfD schlecht ein nicht handeln eines Bundestages  einklagen, in dem sie gar nicht vertreten war, das weiß man schon im 3. Semester Jura, wenn man den kleinen öffentlich-rechtlichen Schein macht, da wird soches Grundwissen abgefragt!



Der Bundestag (unser Parlament) hat ja nie über diese Entscheidung abgestimmt. Das ist ja der Knackpunkt.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Es steht auch nirgends geschrieben das er (Parlament/Bundestag) das musste (Richtlinienkompetenz der Kanzlerin), und ein nicht handeln (in dem Falle des Bundestages), ist genauso als Willenserklärung zu sehen, mit dem Handeln der Regierung einvertsanden gewesen zu sein. Der Bundestag hatte jeder Zeit die Möglichkeit ein Gesetz gegen das Regierungshandeln zu erlassen, oder z.B. ein Mißtrauensvotum zu stellen.

Auch ging es nicht um ein neues Gesetz sondern um einen vorrübergehenden Notstand = Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzip!

Diese ganze Organklage der AfD ist ein Witz, alleine schon von der Frist, die lange abgelaufen ist!

Die alles entscheidende Frage ist doch, warum sie (AfD) nicht Verfassungsbeschwede einlegt, nachdem seit 3 Jahren zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit von AfDlern posaunt wird, die Regierung und insbesondere Frau Merkel hätten Verfassungsbruch begangen! Ich warte immer noch auf diese Verfassungsbeschwerde!
Anscheinend ist man zu feige diesen Weg zu gehen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es steht auch nirgends geschrieben das er (Parlament/Bundestag) das musste (Richtlinienkompetenz der Kanzlerin), und ein nicht handeln (in dem Falle des Bundestages), ist genauso als Willenserklärung zu sehen, mit dem Handeln der Regierung einvestnaden gewesen zu sein. Der Bundestag hatte jeder Zeit die Möglichkeit ein Gesetz gegen das Regierungshandeln zu erlassen, oder z.B. ein Mißtrauensvotum zu stellen.



Also die Groko die die deutliche Mehrheit im Bundestag hatte, hätte ein Gesetz gegen den Kurs der Kanzlerin erlassen sollen? Schein mir ein sehr "realistisches "Szenario zu sein.


Auch ging es nicht um ein neues Gesetz sondern um einen vorrübergehenden Notstand = Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzip!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese ganze Organklage der AfD ist ein Witz, alleine schon von der Frist, die lange abgelaufen ist!



Dann wird das Gericht das schlicht ablehnen. Wo ist das Problem?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die alles entscheidende Frage ist doch, warum sie (AfD) nicht Verfassungsbeschwede einlegt, nachdem seit 3 Jahren zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit von AfDlern posaunt wird, die Regierung und insbesondere Frau Merkel hätten Verfassungsbruch begangen! Ich warte immer noch auf diese Verfassungsbeschwerde!



Weil sie vorher nicht berechtigt waren, Klage zu erheben. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist man zu feige diesen Weg zu gehen!



Man ist zu feigen, weil man jetzt den Weg geht, denn man vorher ankündigt hat? Die Logik erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Selbst du kannst Verfassungsbeschwerde einlegen, beschäftige mal mit Staatsrecht, steht alles im GG!



> Also die Groko die die deutliche Mehrheit im Bundestag hatte, hätte ein Gesetz gegen den Kurs der Kanzlerin erlassen sollen? Schein mir ein sehr "realistisches "Szenario zu sein.



Hier geht es nicht um ein Szenario, sondern um Kompetenzen!

Komischerweise zielt die Klage der AfD ja NICHT darauf ab, festzustellen ob die Grenzöffnung Verfassungsbruch war, sondern ob die Regierung, das Parlament dazu (vorübergehende Grenzöffnung) hätte "offziell" befragen müssen (wohl in Form eines Gestzes) , noch dazu ein Parlament, in dem die AfD überhaupt nicht vertreten war, ich hoffe du hast das erfasst und die AfDler auch!


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Sofern ich nicht selbst in einem meiner Grundrechte beeinträchtigt wurde, nein kann ich nicht. Sofern ich da falsch liege, bitte korrigiere mich.

Und was ist daran falsch, wenn die AfD diese Frage (hätte das Parlament befragt werden müssen) durch das höchste Gericht klären lässt? Genug Juristen sind ja der Ansicht, dass das der Fall ist.  Da ist es doch nicht verkehrt, wenn diese Frage höchstrichterlich geklärt wird, oder?


----------



## Taskmaster (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genug Juristen sind ja der Ansicht, dass das der Fall ist.  Da ist es doch nicht verkehrt, wenn diese Frage höchstrichterlich geklärt wird, oder?



Allen voran der hauseigene Wissenschaftliche Dienst.



> Unter Verweis auf „Wesentlichkeitslehre“ und das „Demokratie- und Rechtsstaatsprinzip“ sei der Gesetzgeber verpflichtet, „in grundlegenden normativen Bereichen … alle wesentlichen Entscheidungen selbst zu treffen“, argumentieren die Juristen. Die Frage, ob die Massenaufnahme der Flüchtlinge eine „wesentliche“ Entscheidung war, beantworten die zur strikten Neutralität verpflichteten Wissenschaftler nicht explizit.
> 
> Stattdessen verweisen sie auf ein Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts zum Familiennachzug: Demnach „… obliegt es der Entscheidung der Legislative … ob und bei welchem Anteil Nichtdeutscher an der Gesamtbevölkerung die Zuwanderung von Ausländern ins Bundesgebiet begrenzt wird“. *Also hätte das Parlament sehr wohl entscheiden müssen.*
> 
> ...



Fluchtlingskrise 2015: Unklare Rechtsgrundlage fur Merkels Grenzoffnung - WELT


----------



## JePe (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Anstatt eine zu Deiner WELTanschauung kompatible Zusammenfassung empfehle ich die Lektuere des Volltextes. Der kommt, wenn ueberhaupt, zu einem Ergebnis, dass doch ungleich differenzierter ist als das der Hobbyjuristen von der WELT.


----------



## Taskmaster (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise*

Getan und es ist kein Unterschied zu erkennen.



> *Dass der Legislative bei der Entscheidung über den Zuzug von Ausländern eine gewisse Begrenzungsfunktion zukommt,
> wird in der Rechtsprechung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts zum Familiennachzug deutlich.* Dort heißt es:
> „Es [erg. das Grundgesetz] schließt weder eine großzügige Zulassung von Fremden aus, noch gebietet es eine solche Praxis. In dem von ihm gesteckten weiten Rahmen* obliegt es der Entscheidung der Legislative* und – in den von dieser zulässigerweise gezogenen Grenzen – der
> Exekutive, ob und bei welchem Anteil Nichtdeutscher an der Gesamtbevölkerung die Zuwanderung von Ausländern ins Bundesgebiet begrenzt wird oder ob und bis zu welchem Umfang eine solche Zuwanderung geduldet oder gefördert wird ; [...].
> ...



Parlament (Legislative) nicht gefragt, Rechtslage völlig ungeklärt. Hapert also wohl eher am Textverständnis deinerseits (Was ja recht häufig der Fall ist und von dir versuchsweise durch Fließbandpolemiken und harsche persönliche Attacken überspielt werden will, jedoch nie funktioniert. Vielleicht merkst du das irgendwann auch mal.)


----------

